# CRUSHES THREAD



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 24, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone here have/used to have a crush on somebody? How did you feel and did you ever confess to them?

EDIT: They brought it back to Brewsters Caf? awww yeah xD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh yea, I have. I had no shame in telling them about it too. It's like 'Dude, I like you. Do you like me?'


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 24, 2014)

I remember I had a crush on a girl that I had been friends with for a while, and I planned at one point on telling her.  But as it turns out, she never liked be at all to begin with, not even as a friend.  The whole time she vocally told her friends that I was a "creepy stalker" and that she couldn't stand me.  She could have at least had the decency to tell me that, but nope.

Mind you, this "stalking" only amounted to me talking to her in those few minutes before class, since she arrived pretty late.  But apparently that was threatening enough for her to report it to a teacher and nearly get me in trouble.


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

Nah. All the other kids in my school are just so. . do I really need to finish this sentence?


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 24, 2014)

Alphamega said:


> I remember I had a crush on a girl that I had been friends with for a while, and I planned at one point on telling her.  But as it turns out, she never liked be at all to begin with, not even as a friend.  The whole time she vocally told her friends that I was a "creepy stalker" and that she couldn't stand me.  She could have at least had the decency to tell me that, but nope.
> 
> Mind you, this "stalking" only amounted to me talking to her in those few minutes before class, since she arrived pretty late.  But apparently that was threatening enough for her to report it to a teacher and nearly get me in trouble.



She sounds like a real she-dog :L


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 24, 2014)

Alphamega said:


> I remember I had a crush on a girl that I had been friends with for a while, and I planned at one point on telling her.  But as it turns out, she never liked be at all to begin with, not even as a friend.  The whole time she vocally told her friends that I was a "creepy stalker" and that she couldn't stand me.  She could have at least had the decency to tell me that, but nope.
> 
> Mind you, this "stalking" only amounted to me talking to her in those few minutes before class, since she arrived pretty late.  But apparently that was threatening enough for her to report it to a teacher and nearly get me in trouble.



Wait...how is talking for a few minutes...stalking...Oo 
Stalking is when you follow someone around...everywhere..


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 24, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> She sounds like a real she-dog :L



Nope, she was a rather modest Mormon, and in general noted by others for being very kind and sweet.  So I was surprised when it turned out she never liked me at all.



Sir Takoya said:


> Wait...how is talking for a few minutes...stalking...Oo
> Stalking is when you follow someone around...everywhere..



Mah boi, this question is something I've been wondering for a good two years.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had several crushees... Most of them I've said no to because we've either A) never spoken before and I don't really want to go out with a random guy who I haven't gotten to know a little first and B) they've gotten their friends to ask me for them. I know it's nerve racking confessing to someone but I can't stand it! Plus I was stalked home on valentines day by a guy I said no to... I ended up running and hiding in a shop with my friends (we had to explain to the annoyed looking shopkeeper why we were hiding in his shop - he was understanding in the end).

As for crushes, I've had a few but it's really rare. I never confess to them or tell my friends because I told my best friend once and she begged me to ask him out for me. Turns out he had a girlfriend, however, 2 days later he starting asking me out but I was a bit like "pffft.. not interested anymore" :L 

Sorry if this text hurt your eyes xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alphamega said:


> Nope, she was a rather modest Mormon, and in general noted by others for being very kind and sweet.  So I was surprised when it turned out she never liked me at all.



Maybe she was embarrassed? I know some girls who will act unreasonable and awkward in these situations


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 24, 2014)

if only~
my only crush is connor franta <3


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 24, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Maybe she was embarrassed? I know some girls who will act unreasonable and awkward in these situations



Eh, that could be true, but still, it would have been polite for her to at least tell me that I was making her feel uncomfortable, or that she didn't like me.  I would have listened.

Actually, then again, there was another boy that talked to her which she had no problem hanging around.  So I really don't know for certain.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 24, 2014)

Eeeehh I dunno then xD


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 24, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Eeeehh I dunno then xD



Well, that's in the past.  I'm just currently worried about how things are going with my present girlfriend, who has unfortunately moved back to Wales where she is without internet.  Not that we've ever actually met anyways, and the chances of us ever meeting are pretty nil, even though she claims that she's in love with me and wants us to get married, I still don't think chances are very high...

...sigh, nothing's very easy in love or life.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't be bothered to deal with my feelings


----------



## iLoveYou (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a crush on a guy who works with me in real life. He is reallyreally shy. You can just tell by his body language & the way he doesn't talk much + doesn't giving eye contact often to others. He is reallyreally attractive though, I almost can't believe that amount of attractive doesn't come with an ego. You'd think someone like him would be 100034 times more confident with himself.

Anyways

long story short, I thought he was into me but too shy to ask. So I told him he was cute & I had feels for him. From then on, he started ignoring me & not even giving me eye contact.

NopeNopeNope. Never again. I feel bad for guys who have to take the risk and ask girls out, after this happened to me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I had a crush on a guy who works with me in real life. He is reallyreally shy. You can just tell by his body language & the way he doesn't talk much + doesn't giving eye contact often to others. He is reallyreally attractive though, I almost can't believe that amount of attractive doesn't come with an ego. You'd think someone like him would be 100034 times more confident with himself.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



What. A. Disaster.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 24, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I had a crush on a guy who works with me in real life. He is reallyreally shy. You can just tell by his body language & the way he doesn't talk much + doesn't giving eye contact often to others. He is reallyreally attractive though, I almost can't believe that amount of attractive doesn't come with an ego. You'd think someone like him would be 100034 times more confident with himself.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



aw, young love.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had many crushes, but I am in a happy relationship now <33

1. First grade, I liked a really chubby guy called Matthew. Noooo idea why 
2. First grade again. A guy called William. Being the stupid 1st grader I was, I started following him, and then got in trouble.
3. Second grade. Remo. I gave him a drawing and he promptly stomped on it.
4. Second grade again. Mustafa. He was funny, but he joked around about serious things. He's much nicer now. I was playing tag with him, and I ran into a water fountain. I got a gash in my lip, and got stitches ;0;
5. Fourth grade. His name was Alex, and he was super nice, and *cough*cute*cough* typical cute asian guy. I crushed on him all into fifth grade, when I finally told him and he has hated me ever since.
6. Fourth grade, Mealaud. We are still neighbors. I had a crush on him from third grade to the beginning of seventh. I confessed, but he is only interested in school.
7. Fourth grade. Alexander, yes, another asian guy. He was really smart and funny.
8. Fourth grade. Brandon. He was very athletic, and we liked the same things. He's a jerk now.
9. Fifth grade. Ethan. Very athletic again. short, and funny. He started dating this girl I hated, and I hated him ever since. He's dating 3 girls at once now. .-.
10. Jerimiah. Seventh grade. Very cute, and nice, but wasn't interested and broke my heart.
11. Jason. Seventh grade. Very nice, and we are very alike. He's my boyfriend now. We met on this website. <3

As you can see, I liked a TOOOON of boys. 3 I didn't mention. 

ALL THE DEADLY WALL OF TEXT


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I had a crush on a guy who works with me in real life. He is reallyreally shy. You can just tell by his body language & the way he doesn't talk much + doesn't giving eye contact often to others. He is reallyreally attractive though, I almost can't believe that amount of attractive doesn't come with an ego. You'd think someone like him would be 100034 times more confident with himself.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...


There might be a chance,he might just be embarrased


----------



## radical6 (Feb 24, 2014)

(im in 7th grade) and i liked this dorky but cute 8th grader and my friend told him (my friend is a jerk ok) and he said he already knew 4 weeks ago and i was just like. bye. he still never talked to me about it but i do catch him glancing at me sometimes but whatever. 

this happened like last week lmao
though i dont really care anymore?? my friends kinda just sulk if theyre rejected? i was sad over the weekend but that was mostly due to other issues



iLoveYou said:


> I had a crush on a guy who works with me in real life. He is reallyreally shy. You can just tell by his body language & the way he doesn't talk much + doesn't giving eye contact often to others. He is reallyreally attractive though, I almost can't believe that amount of attractive doesn't come with an ego. You'd think someone like him would be 100034 times more confident with himself.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



he sounds like hes too shy?? or maybe hes dating someone. or maybe he doesnt like girls and doesnt know how to tell u? idk. 

i hate people who leave people wondering tho. like if u dont wanna date them at least say no or something??


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

(I'm in 8th grade) So in 7th grade,i transferred to a private school,and I met a guy named Nathan,who is athletic and smart and *cough*cute*cough*.I never talked to him until 2nd semester,where I accidentally bumped into him.I said sorry,He said sorry back.So after our first talk with each other,I've met him a lot since then.So in the beginning of 8th grade,I told him to meet me in the Big tree,then confessed to him.Turned out he liked me too, and we have been dating for quite a whie now.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> (I'm in 8th grade) So in 7th grade,i transferred to a private school,and I met a guy named Nathan,who is athletic and smart and *cough*cute*cough*.I never talked to him until 2nd semester,where I accidentally bumped into him.I said sorry,He said sorry back.So after our first talk with each other,I've met him a lot since then.So in the beginning of 8th grade,I told him to meet me in the Big tree,then confessed to him.Turned out he liked me too, and we have been dating for quite a whie now.



thats so cute and im jealous of u wtf !! but thats rly cute and im happy for u awww


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm just glad that Nathan can't see this. If he could,I would blush too hard.


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 24, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I had a crush on a guy who works with me in real life. He is reallyreally shy. You can just tell by his body language & the way he doesn't talk much + doesn't giving eye contact often to others. He is reallyreally attractive though, I almost can't believe that amount of attractive doesn't come with an ego. You'd think someone like him would be 100034 times more confident with himself.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AU6LDTc_Xk


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2014)

I like this boy named Matthew <3 I don't know how he feels about me, I was in his class and then got moved  I sat next to him in 2 classes ;w; he says hi to me sometimes, I get real hot and sweaty around him, I have a real hard time talking to him, I am a hopeless romance :L


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I like this boy named Matthew <3 I don't know how he feels about me, I was in his class and then got moved  I sat next to him in 2 classes ;w; he says hi to me sometimes, I get real hot and sweaty around him, I have a real hard time talking to him, I am a hopeless romance :L



How old are you?


----------



## Farobi (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> How old are you?



She's 12 years old.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh! Then, I'm guessing that she is in 6th or seventh grade? cx
Be careful. I've had 10 ruined crushes. Take your time with him Lucky. :9


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in 7th grade, and I have a crush. I've had a crush on her for years, even though I haven't talked to her since fifth grade, when I sat next to her in Social Studies. I'm a really dorky kid, and I've been way too nervous to talk to her, since it'd be kind of awkward.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Oh! Then, I'm guessing that she is in 6th or seventh grade? cx
> Be careful. I've had 10 ruined crushes. Take your time with him Lucky. :9


Yeah 7th grade 0_0 I get really nauseous around him sometimes, even though he smells like axe :3 and thanks, x3 oh sorry to hear the thing about the guys though :c


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm in 7th grade, and I have a crush. I've had a crush on her for years, even though I haven't talked to her since fifth grade, when I sat next to her in Social Studies. I'm a really dorky kid, and I've been way too nervous to talk to her, since it'd be kind of awkward.



THAT'S ADORABLE ;u;

You should at least say hi to her! cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Yeah 7th grade 0_0 I get really nauseous around him sometimes, even though he smells like axe :3 and thanks, x3 oh sorry to hear the thing about the guys though :c



Haha, it's fine. They were a long time ago, and I'm fine now. c;


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm in 7th grade, and I have a crush. I've had a crush on her for years, even though I haven't talked to her since fifth grade, when I sat next to her in Social Studies. I'm a really dorky kid, and I've been way too nervous to talk to her, since it'd be kind of awkward.


Say hi to her from time to time!!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> THAT'S ADORABLE ;u;
> 
> You should at least say hi to her! cx
> 
> ...



Good c:


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a crush on somebody in 3rd grade. I told my "friend" and of course she stabs me in the face by telling him. I don't like him anymore though. Nothing personal, just not interested.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I had a crush on somebody in 3rd grade. I told my "friend" and of course she stabs me in the face by telling him. I don't like him anymore though. Nothing personal, just not interested.


How did he react to it?


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> How did he react to it?



Like any typical little kid would do. Taunted me and stuff.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ooh that's harsh. Does he still act mean to you in some way now?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> THAT'S ADORABLE ;u;
> 
> You should at least say hi to her! cx
> 
> ...


It'd still be weird and awkward regardless. I mean, how you greet someone who you haven't talked to for two years, who you barely know?


----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 24, 2014)

Crushes are terrible and I hate them. If anything, they're proof that the universe has a sick sense of humour. Every time I have a crush I want to find a wall, punch it and then yell until I pass out >:-(

Ok anyway I once had a thing for this guy and I basically went up to him one day and said "heydoyouwannagoonadatewithme" without blinking and he got scared ****less and never talked to me again


----------



## Lotte (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a crush last fall semester in my Japanese class. c: 

We were partners for all of the Japanese alphabet practices we had to do and then one day I noticed he added me on Facebook o u o!

We talked back and forth all weekend through Facebook chat and then we went out on a couple dates. 

Then one rainy day he walked me to my Astronomy class and asked me to be his girlfriend and we're still together. ^.^


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> It'd still be weird and awkward regardless. I mean, how you greet someone who you haven't talked to for two years, who you barely know?


Ooh! i know this one! I have this best friend in the Philippines and we haven't talked to each other for 3 years and a half(cuz i moved and she wasn't online in skype for a super long time)then about 7 weeks ago,we kept on talking a lot since then. The first thing i said was Hi,long time no see


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh, I admit, crushes ruined my life for a while.
YOU CANT EVEN HELP IT IT JUST HAPPENS.
Hormones ugh


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Ugh, I admit, crushes ruined my life for a while.
> YOU CANT EVEN HELP IT IT JUST HAPPENS.
> Hormones ugh



so basically,your crushes crushed you
Sorry for the bad pun


----------



## krielle (Feb 24, 2014)

Spoiler: long time ago



I used to have a crush on a guy when I was in 7th grade.
We were exact opposites.

I was nerdy and shy and he was seen as a jock.
I asked him to be my science partner and he agreed.
Nearly melted.

He knew I liked him.
I just couldn't build up the guts to tell him I did.

One day he moved, and I never saw him again.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> so basically,your crushes crushed you
> Sorry for the bad pun



Hehe, I guess so. cx
That's why they are called that, I suppose ~


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

you found the secret message I put!!
How dare you!


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Spoiler: long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like a cheesy high school drama movie.. *ahem* I mean, that's sad..


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

That's kinda sad @MayorKiyo,feel so sorry for you!!


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

I used to have a crush on LittleBeary.



Before I found out she wasn't a lesbian



And before I realized I'm a male.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Spoiler: long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sobs into a tissue*

SOOO SAD


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys one time in 5th grade I had a crush on this girl and I wrote this note asking her to the dance and turns out there was no dance so she never got to read it fun story


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I used to have a crush on LittleBeary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*facepalm*

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> Guys one time in 5th grade I had a crush on this girl and I wrote this note asking her to the dance and turns out there was no dance so she never got to read it fun story



Ahahahahaha

wait wut


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I used to have a crush on LittleBeary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WUT


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

#FLOPPYBEAR5EVER


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

#FlOPPYUARECRAZY


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Floppy you so cyoot <3



<3


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> <3



I NEVER SAID THAT O_____o


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

say I if you think Floppy is Cra-Cra


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

I.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

I. xD


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> say I if you think Floppy is badonk-a-donk-a-licious.



I.


----------



## Niya (Feb 24, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> if only~
> my only crush is connor franta <3



agreed. <3333

also i have a huuuuuge crush on this guy from my school. we were lab partners for a while and we kinda flirted a bit but whenever i try to make a move with my crushes it ends up backfiring, so i decided to either wait for him to do something or just move on. College is coming next year for me anyway though so i'll probably have a better chance of finding someone I really like there! no rush.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Floppy,really,you think U CRAZI 2?


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I used to have a crush on LittleBeary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she told me to lecture you

BEARY HAS A BOYFRIEND.


 Is this working? "Yes." YAY!


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just want to kick Floppy right in the face right now


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> she told me to lecture you
> 
> BEARY HAS A BOYFRIEND.
> 
> View attachment 29522 Is this working?



I
am
dying
at that reference omgggg


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> she told me to lecture you
> 
> BEARY HAS A BOYFRIEND.
> 
> View attachment 29522 Is this working?




UNI-KITTY <3333


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2014)

ELEMNTEARYSCHOOLCRUSHESTOOMANYWONTEVENBOTHERWHOOPS

(Fast forward to the beginning of school year)
I'm in 7th grade rn and there's this guy I like I met him on the bus and I never met him before (he might of been here in 6th grade last year whoops) we have no classes together but on the bus he was really funny and a little annoying xD after meeting him on the bus I bumped into him a few times but now I barely see him since idk where he even eats lunch anymore since he's never in the cafeteria o-o (i wasnt being a creep shush) He never rides the bus anymore.. :'(

rip tragic love story


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL,my family has a strict rule of not saying a curse word,and my brother just broke it


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ELEMNTEARYSCHOOLCRUSHESTOOMANYWONTEVENBOTHERWHOOPS
> 
> I'm in 7th grade rn and there's this guy I like I met him on the bus and I never met him before (he might of been here in 6th grade last year whoops) we have no classes together but on the bus he was really funny and a little annoying xD after meeting him on the bus I bumped into him a few times but now I barely see him since idk where he even eats lunch anymore since he's never in the cafeteria o-o (i wasnt being a creep shush) He never rides the bus anymore.. :'(
> 
> rip tragic love story



i hope you find eternal love with your seventh grade prince charming


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> LOL,my family has a strict rule of not saying a curse word,and my brother just broke it



I BET IT WAS BADONKADONK.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a crush on a guy who wrote fanfiction.

We've been together three years.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

no! it was F***


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> no! it was F***



close enough, amirite?


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

n-wait-a little-i guess,ok i have to ask how beary stands you guys


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> n-wait-a little-i guess,ok i have to ask how beary stands you guys



I don't know either, and we've been dating for nearly two months!


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

yes! YES!!!
finally hatched a shiny Aumar-I said nothing!


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> yes! YES!!!
> finally hatched a shiny Aumar-I said nothing!



o3o U said wut



Jawile said:


> I don't know either, and we've been dating for nearly two months!



Anniversary sooooon c:
As in monthly anniversary, LOL


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> yes! YES!!!
> finally hatched a shiny Aumar-I said nothing!


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> o3o U said wut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah,a 2 month anniversary


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

OKAY CRUSHES HMMMM

When I was in 5th grade I went to writing camp, and I had a crush on this guy and he liked me back, but I never saw him again ;u;


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

When I was in fourth grade I went to summer camp and I let this girl cut me in line and she said my braces were cute.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> OKAY CRUSHES HMMMM
> 
> When I was in 5th grade I went to writing camp, and I had a crush on this guy and he liked me back, but I never saw him again ;u;



Why didn't you write to him...


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> OKAY CRUSHES HMMMM
> 
> When I was in 5th grade I went to writing camp, and I had a crush on this guy and he liked me back, but I never saw him again ;u;



why aren't you including Jawile as one of your crushes? i mean,to be in a relationship with someone,wouldn't you need to have a crush at them first?


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> When I was in fourth grade I went to summer camp and I let this girl cut me in line and she said my braces were cute.



Lolwat
o_o



KarlaKGB said:


> Why didn't you write to him...



I didn't know his address .-.
It would be creepy anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -



Music_123 said:


> why aren't you including Jawile as one of your crushes? i mean,to be in a relationship with someone,wouldn't you need to have a crush at them first?



He is! Look at my huuuuge list, LOL


----------



## Cou (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a crush on this guy I met on my school bus stop last year. I never paid attention to him (or anyone really) until there was no seat left and he sat next to me. My books fell as he sat down and he picked them up for me. I said "thank you" and smiled, and he looked me in the eyes (_deeply like damn_) and said, you're welcome, as if we knew each other, idk but he had the most amazing and sincere eyes and I just kind of melted inside. After that day, I started seeing him at school a lot etc. Never knew he was so close. I would see him during passing period and we would have that eye contact thing that made me think maybe he liked me too? or something. I started dressing up cute etc etc etc. But that was stupid.

In the end, I ended up moving schools. :[

I don't know if I regret not saying anything to him, but of course, I have that 'what-if' thoughts. Well, sucks to be me.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

really,he was....oh now i see it LOL


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> why aren't you including Jawile as one of your crushes? i mean,to be in a relationship with someone,wouldn't you need to have a crush at them first?



I had a crush on beary for a long, slow, painful week of deciding how to say it.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> When I was in fourth grade I went to summer camp and I let this girl cut me in line and she said my braces were cute.



I'll bash 'er fookin 'ead in.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Someone is Jelly Welly


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2014)

Cou said:


> I had a crush on this guy I met on my school bus stop last year. I never paid attention to him (or anyone really) until there was no seat left and he sat next to me. My books fell as he sat down and he picked them up for me. I said "thank you" and smiled, and he looked me in the eyes (_deeply like damn_) and said, you're welcome, as if we knew each other, idk but he had the most amazing and sincere eyes and I just kind of melted inside. After that day, I started seeing him at school a lot etc. Never knew he was so close. I would see him during passing period and we would have that eye contact thing that made me think maybe he liked me too? or something. I started dressing up cute etc etc etc. But that was stupid.
> 
> In the end, I ended up moving schools. :[
> 
> I don't know if I regret not saying anything to him, but of course, I have that 'what-if' thoughts. Well, sucks to be me.



Aww that's sad D: but cou you are too pretty anyways you don't need to dress cute xD
Too bad you had to move :c


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

It's kinda sad if you move away without telling your crush you liked them,that happened to me in 4th grade(moved from Philippines to USA)


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> Someone is Jelly Welly



Peanut butter jelly time? 83


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

I sincerely apologize for my hyperactive mood earlier. 

I had gummy worms.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I sincerely apologize for my hyperactive mood earlier.
> 
> I had gummy worms.



they have the same effect on me


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I sincerely apologize for my hyperactive mood earlier.
> 
> I had gummy worms.



I had them as well.

YOU HAVE NO EXCUSEEE


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

I DO I WAS SICK SO I WAS ABSENT DURING THURSDAY


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyways, I had a crush on a girl on my soccer team in 2009, but I gave up because I found out she was older than me. Turns out we starting talking a year and a half ago, and we've been together since. c:


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Anyways, I had a crush on a girl on my soccer team in 2009, but I gave up because I found out she was older than me. Turns out we starting talking a year and a half ago, and we've been together since. c:



AWWWWWW


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Anyways, I had a crush on a girl on my soccer team in 2009, but I gave up because I found out she was older than me. Turns out we starting talking a year and a half ago, and we've been together since. c:


Good for you!  I can't talk to boys I like, lol my face gets red, I get hot and sweaty, then get nauseous, life's cruel, did I say I also stutter? :L whatever though you know?


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Anyways, I had a crush on a girl on my soccer team in 2009, but I gave up because I found out she was older than me. Turns out we starting talking a year and a half ago, and we've been together since. c:



Is it flea? 83


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes. XD


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

for you people:
1.)Lovelyn: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....x128/1901379_796599680353475_1728453850_n.jpg
2.)Poppun: https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1798782_796599690353474_2026186789_n.jpg
3.)Kurun: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1920492_796599737020136_579521572_n.jpg
4.)Femini: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...x128/1898081_796599670353476_2029394881_n.jpg
5.)Ethni: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1507015_796599720353471_898815035_n.jpg
6.)Seshini: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...x128/1920223_796599623686814_1261508246_n.jpg
7.)Starn: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1904135_796599757020134_1929125911_n.jpg


----------



## Flop (Feb 24, 2014)

Hwat.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> for you people:
> 1.)Lovelyn: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....x128/1901379_796599680353475_1728453850_n.jpg
> 2.)Poppun: https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1798782_796599690353474_2026186789_n.jpg
> 3.)Kurun: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1920492_796599737020136_579521572_n.jpg
> ...



Penguins are cool.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

wut duz Hwat mean?


----------



## Mariah (Feb 24, 2014)

I've never had a crush on anyone.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Penguins are cool.



Nice pun


----------



## Jawile (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> Nice pun



What?

oh my brahman i made a pun without even knowing it


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

that's what i just said


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> for you people:
> 1.)Lovelyn: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....x128/1901379_796599680353475_1728453850_n.jpg
> 2.)Poppun: https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1798782_796599690353474_2026186789_n.jpg
> 3.)Kurun: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1920492_796599737020136_579521572_n.jpg
> ...



Is this a anime? Just wondering


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Syd (Feb 24, 2014)

let us travel back to the year of 7th grade 

*whoosh whoosh whoosh* 


In 7th grade, all my friends (ALL OF THEM) had boyfriends/girlfriends etc. All except me! So of course, due to peer pressure I got a "fake" crush on some jock dude. My best friend at the time told this guy I had a *FAKE* crush on, that I liked him. Ofc, he got totally creeped out and told all his friends. Yeah, you could say no one thought I was cool anymore lol.


Now forward to 8th grade!


*whoosh whoosh whoosh*

Ok, in 8th grade (please note this is a new school), is when I got my FIRST *real* crush. Yup. There was this one chick who was super cute, (if you want to know if I am gay/lesbian, i am) and I told her my "feelings" and she was nice and said no but kindly. But she later proceeded to tell all her friends that she got asked out by a fellow female, and like that was it for my social life for a long while dude.


now back to the present


*whoosh whoosh whoosh*


I don't have a "crush" at the moment, but who knows, maybe that special snowflake will come soon


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a story.

When I was in first grade, there was a boy in my class I liked a lot.  I wrote him a letter asking him if he would have sex with me.  I then drew hearts all over the letter and sent it to house.  

He told all of his friends about it and they looked at me like I was weird.  I didn't get why it was weird asking him that.

Young crushes are hilarious.


----------



## courtky (Feb 25, 2014)

My high school is really small, about 150 kids total in grades 7th-12th. One of my classes had 3 people in it and my favorite teacher. My favorite teacher also happened to have "lunch duty" (where there would be two teachers keeping watch while we ate/had "recess"). Our recess was mostly in the old gymnasium, where we'd sit in the bleachers across from the teachers watching us. Anyways, I always sat with my close friend in the bleachers. He wasn't necessarily shy, but he never really talked to anyone other than me and a few of his other friends. He was also extremely good looking and I'm pretty sure every girl had a crush on him. We would sit together, just the two of us, talking and laughing until lunch/recess was over. 

Whenever I'd have class with my favorite teacher, she'd try to play match maker and talk me into dating him. I never really had /those/ type of feelings for him up until my teacher started doing this. She would say "he totally flirts with you! I watch you guys all the time!" and stuff like that. I did start to notice he'd flirt with me, but I was pretty shy and never really thought he actually liked me like that. 

We won a trip to Washington, D.C. together.. this is when I really noticed some of his flirting. I remember he brought his laptop and we watched a movie together while sharing ear buds. We laughed and joked about so many stupid things in D.C. We watched the changing of the guards and it was really windy out. I told my other friend (a girl) who also won the trip that I was freezing balls. He gave me his jacket. I told him I didn't need it but he insisted. I also remember when we went to the murals and such at night, we stood by this waterfall thing and took a really cute picture, ngl. One of our treats for being well behaved on this trip was that we got to go to the movies. On the bus on the way back, this is when I decided, what the heck. Let's see if he likes me. I told him I was kinda tired and asked if I could rest my head on his shoulder, and he was all "sure!". I remember my female friend in the aisle next to me smiling so big and cheering me on, LOL. (I now realize that all of this could just be a best friend being nice to his best friend, and NOT flirting, but I was dumb at the time. sorry!!~)

A few weeks after we got back from D.C., we were in our usual spot in the gym. I decided I might as well tell him and see what happens. I was soososososo nervous. I remember staring at the time on my phone, making sure I say it before the bell rang (as I had missed previous attempts to tell him before because I was too scared~~). Sooo.. I just kinda came out with it.

"So, hey. You know I like you, right?"
"What?"
"I kinda like you.. uh.. is that cool?"
"Sure..."
~*awkward silence for the longest 5 minutes of my life until the bell rings. we awkwardly get up and walk towards the hallway together*~
I don't even remember if anything was said after the "sure" or the walk back to classes. I've pushed that memory so far into the back of my mind, not even sure if the above conversation is 100% accurate. He wasn't in my grade, so I didn't have to go to the same class room as him. All I remember is slamming my head into the desk while thinking FUDGE. 

Basically, nothing ever came of it. It messed me up for awhile, as I couldn't see why he didn't feel the same way because we were pretty much twins since we had so much in common. We had the same sense of humor and everything!  I think it was because I'm not that attractive to him, though, and he started to discover how badly all the girls wanted him. He ended up supposedly knocking up some chick and he smokes weed/drinks heavily now. I kinda wish we were still close so he wouldn't have gone down such a bad path, but then again, that's not my problem. ~


----------



## Ricano (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a big, big crush on my best guy friend for a looong time. The more I thought about it, the more I realized that it would never work and potentially ruin our friendship for good if I ever told him. I moved on, and for the better. Not healthy at all.


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 25, 2014)

crush who doesnt like me but i still like him? wtf
crush but i would never hear the end of it from my friends


----------



## Sorgatani (Feb 25, 2014)

When I was about 16ish, I did have a bit of a crush. As far as I know, I never told him at the time.
About or almost 10 years later we reacquainted ourselves, turns out he thought I was cute too.

I'm sort of glad we didn't date back then - we both had to grow and learn a little I think, but so far it's worth it, because we've been together for a few years now; if we'd started in high school, maybe we wouldn't have appreciated each other so much  ^_^


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope.Nada.Only.Me.Forever.Alone. xD
Is it weird that ive never had a crush?


----------



## Sorgatani (Feb 25, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Nope.Nada.Only.Me.Forever.Alone. xD
> Is it weird that ive never had a crush?



Nope... doesn't seem odd to me. 
I know I posted above you and all, but before that, it was rare if ever that I had crushes; nothing so intense as what most of the people I knew seemed to go through!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 25, 2014)

I just noticed that this was moved to the basement .-.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 25, 2014)

whoa whoa wait a sec, this is a discussion thread, why is it in the Basement? Gonna ask the staff..


----------



## Emily (Feb 25, 2014)

ive had a billion crushes not once told them never been anything serious o well im still young xox


----------



## seanrc (Feb 25, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> I just want hug Floppy forever


Woah. That escalated quickly.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to have this one crush on a girl who sat next to me in science. I asked her out 2 weeks ago, but she declined, and probably hates me for eternity.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 25, 2014)

I never said i wanted to hug floopy!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 25, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> I never said i wanted to hug floopy!



Exactly. You said you wanted to hug Floppy, not floopy.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 25, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Exactly. You said you wanted to hug Floppy, not floopy.


i-i think he's got a point.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Argh!I don't want to hug Floppy either!


----------



## Flop (Feb 25, 2014)

Erry'body wanna hug Floppy.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not really..


----------



## Beary (Feb 25, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> Not really..



Huehuehuehue

I hug my friends *hugs Floppy*


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Erry'body wanna hug Floppy.



I wanna hug Floopy! Don't want to hug Floppy though..


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't really like to hug people..I do hug people though XD
*Hugs Beary*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 26, 2014)

This thread died because it was moved to the Basement ;~; *sobs*


----------



## Flop (Feb 26, 2014)

This thread died because no one appreciates Floppy :c


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> This thread died because no one appreciates Floppy :c



Ok, now I feel bad..


----------



## cIementine (Feb 26, 2014)

*I try not to have crushes on people. In the end they end up not liking you, and I'm too young to go out with someone.

My Mum says I'm about the right age to start crushing. 


My first crush:

George E. He is really gross now, and his Mum complained because I followed him a lot. Please don't judge, I was only 3-4 xD

Bradley E. I liked him from when I was 7-11. When we were seven, he said he liked me and I said I liked him back. It was awkward cause we were friends. After that, he didn't give a chapstick about me. I forgot about him for two years and developed a crush on him again last year. I was positive he liked me back because we did this school play, and he suddenly wanted to do the same thing as me and he complimented me all the time. Turns out, a week before the school 'prom', he liked this other girl and they started going out. Honestly, I was dying inside and my heart was pounding at the time. But when we started Secondary school, we got split up so I never see him. I don't give a chapstick about HIM anymore. 

I suppose now I like this guy called David. I'm not too fussed, but it'd be nice if he liked me c: I'm hideous so no wonder no one's spoke up. But there are plenty of fish in the sea, and tbh I'm disgusted that people even are in relationships at this age. I'm 12 now, and apparently one of my friends kissed a boy... on the lips Dx*


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure your thread was moved from Brewster's cafe to the Basement due to spam.

....and to stay on topic, I have a boyfriend - so I suppose I have a crush on him ;D


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 26, 2014)

My first crush I could remember was this guy when I was in middle school. However, I ended up dating his twin brother (they weren't identical, that'd be weird). I think I asked him out, I don't remember.. but it was probably dumb through MSN messenger or something lol. It was that stupid young love sappy **** and we broke it off pretty quickly. A few years later I ended up dating the twin I originally liked soooo that happened. But surprisingly almost 10 years later we're all still friends. Anyways I don't even think the relationships before high school count  

My first REAL crush was my best friend. I knew her for years but we only got together when I was a senior in high school. We dated for around half a year but it was pretty experimental since she was my first girlfriend lol. I never dated another girl after her... but it was still one of my better relationships. Seriously, date your best friend guys (it can either go really well or really badly I suppose). We're still best friends.

I'm dating my crush now, whom I've liked for a few months. I asked him out. It was painful since he is so shy... He would have never done it though.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

My FIRST crush was in preschool. I use to steal his drawings and scribble my name on it. Romantic, right?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 26, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure your thread was moved from Brewster's cafe to the Basement due to spam.
> 
> ....and to stay on topic, I have a boyfriend - so I suppose I have a crush on him ;D


Aw ok >.< still sad though 

ppl, why u no stay on topic??? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 26, 2014)

U SO CRA CRA


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Aw ok >.< still sad though
> 
> ppl, why u no stay on topic??? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



Oh my god
That face <3333

Anyways, I had a crush at Science camp. We had to hold hands for an activity.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a crush when i was in 6th grade,i was in Writing camp,and he was my partner for everything.when i told Nathan about it,he went Jelly mode


----------



## Flop (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a crush on a girl in 5th grade, but she identifies herself as a boy now. XD I have a girlfriend now, so meh. *Shrugs*


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm 10 so I don't have crushes xD
but because of the way this thread was going it seemed like a cheap way to farm TBT bells
That's why the general discussion thread is in the basement.


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 26, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I had a crush on a girl in 5th grade, but she identifies herself as a boy now. XD I have a girlfriend now, so meh. *Shrugs*



Woah. You had a crush on him???  And anways, crushes. Such lovely things. Especially when you confess them late on a Saturday night over text the night before your ex's birthday, then go on your first date on his birthday and the ex calls you and verbally abuses you, then you start going out officially the day after his birthday c: But first there was the crush I had on a guy from fifth grade to about ninth grade, and boy, has that come in a big, ironic loop. Then the guy who had a mechanics arm, but definitely was NOT a mechanic. Then the ex. Then flop c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 26, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Woah. You had a crush on him???  And anways, crushes. Such lovely things. Especially when you confess them late on a Saturday night over text the night before your ex's birthday, then go on your first date on his birthday and the ex calls you and verbally abuses you, then you start going out officially the day after his birthday c: But first there was the crush I had on a guy from fifth grade to about ninth grade, and boy, has that come in a big, ironic loop. Then the guy who had a mechanics arm, but definitely was NOT a mechanic. Then the ex. Then flop c:



I thought it was a lumberjack arm?  xD


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 26, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I thought it was a lumberjack arm?  xD



Either works. XDDDD


----------



## Byngo (Feb 26, 2014)

I like to crush people.

c':


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I like to crush people.
> 
> c':



Hooray <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 26, 2014)

Why do the youngest members have the most crushes?


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Why do the youngest members have the most crushes?



Because society


----------



## Flop (Feb 26, 2014)

Why should anyone care?


----------



## radical6 (Feb 26, 2014)

u know whats really annoying?? when i talk to my friend and ppl assume i have a crush on him bc hes a guy but they dont peep a word if i talk to a girl. smh people



Flopolopagous said:


> I had a crush on a girl in 5th grade, but she identifies herself as a boy now. XD I have a girlfriend now, so meh. *Shrugs*



you mean "he identifies himself as a boy"



Superpenguin said:


> Why do the youngest members have the most crushes?



i remember in elementary school everyone would have crushes on people for like the smallest things and idk i never felt anything towards anyone ahaha. their relationships werent serious but i remember watching 3rd graders make out sooooooo

but im pretty young so who am i to judge


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Why do the youngest members have the most crushes?



Weird. You could probably do a graph illustrating this.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 27, 2014)

tsundere said:


> u know whats really annoying?? when i talk to my friend and ppl assume i have a crush on him bc hes a guy but they dont peep a word if i talk to a girl. smh people



That's just how society works, unfortunately! Or well, rather... School. People are just immature and like having some kind of gossip to flow around the school. ^^ You'll just sadly have to get used to it, because people of that age will not change no matter what. :c People do grow up eventually and learn that people can have friends of the opposite sex without actually liking them...


----------



## Taycat (Feb 27, 2014)

Let the young people have crushes, at least most of them don't act on it, right?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got a crush for Minties hating this thread. 

But I've had a few crushes but like Taycat said, most of us probably don't act on those and I know I sure haven't.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 27, 2014)

Himari said:


> That's just how society works, unfortunately! Or well, rather... School. People are just immature and like having some kind of gossip to flow around the school. ^^ You'll just sadly have to get used to it, because people of that age will not change no matter what. :c People do grow up eventually and learn that people can have friends of the opposite sex without actually liking them...



If people think that having a friend of an opposite sex means they're going out "OOOOH", then why don't people assume somebody could be bi or something? I mean if they just ASSUME everything, why not assume they might like the same gender? Ugh, society, you typical you.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't like the word "crush" but I liked a girl in my English class last year and we started talking and we're together now

She's the best


----------



## Elijo (Feb 27, 2014)

I've never had a crush...

Okay, I confess. I've had three crushes (maybe four) and the three were all internet crushes. I won't go into much detail though, because I want to keep my privacy, but they were all 17 year old boys who were very kind and very smart. One of the guys admitted that he had a crush on me, and I told him that I did too, but I then told him that I wasn't ready to date so we just remained friends. For the other two I had to confess, but only one of them felt the same way. Luckily, we're all still good friends.

I am forever single. <3


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 27, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> If people think that having a friend of an opposite sex means they're going out "OOOOH", then why don't people assume somebody could be bi or something? I mean if they just ASSUME everything, why not assume they might like the same gender? Ugh, society, you typical you.



No idea! I suppose people just like to assume things going by the "norm", and it just so happens the majority of people are heterosexual so generally, they'll just assume that someone is straight unless proven otherwise. I can't say that I really dwell upon the subject because I don't like being the person who assumes two people are going out just because one is male and one is female (I've been on the receiving end of it a lot of the time and it's really not that fun). I think though that the LGBTQA community is doing a good job at trying to become more popular and well-known so maybe things will change in a few years, who knows? 

But staying on topic, I've had crushes in the past but never acted upon them and I can say majority of the time I'll look back and think "ugh why'd I like them". x3 Pretty much all of them were never serious, anyway! I do have a crush on someone now, that being said. /)///(\


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a crush on a lot of people...


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, I had a crush on my boyfriend and then I told him and now he's my bf


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 27, 2014)

Message deleted


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 27, 2014)

pallycake said:


> Yes, I had a crush on my boyfriend and then I told him and now he's my bf



I told they guy I like I liked him ;w; he just shrugged and said are you "kidding me"? And sometimes makes his friends ask if I still like him, i say yes of course, he says hi in the hallways sometimes, but he trusts me, he told me a secret, he said he never told anyone else, so I geuss that's ok ;w; I like him, so much I get really hot and sweaty around him and have a hard time talking to him, any ideas of what I should do? Or like am I friend zoned or like what?


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I told they guy I like I liked him ;w; he just shrugged and said are you "kidding me"? And sometimes makes his friends ask if I still like him, i say yes of course, he says hi in the hallways sometimes, but he trusts me, he told me a secret, he said he never told anyone else, so I geuss that's ok ;w; I like him, so much I get really hot and sweaty around him and have a hard time talking to him, any ideas of what I should do? Or like am I friend zoned or like what?



Wait until you get older?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 27, 2014)

Kuma: You should know.

Everyone else: You better not say Sockhead.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 27, 2014)

umm helllllaaaaaaaa









- - - Post Merge - - -



Superpenguin said:


> Wait until you get older?


im lauhgin


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2014)

Kuma said:


> I've never had a crush...
> 
> Okay, I confess. I've had three crushes (maybe four) and the three were all internet crushes. I won't go into much detail though, because I want to keep my privacy, but they were all 17 year old boys who were very kind and very smart. One of the guys admitted that he had a crush on me, and I told him that I did too, but I then told him that I wasn't ready to date so we just remained friends. For the other two I had to confess, but only one of them felt the same way. Luckily, we're all still good friends.
> 
> I am forever single. <3


Ur like 12...



Hamusuta said:


> umm helllllaaaaaaaa



Mmmmmm yaaaaas HOLLA praise mah Jesus but where am I???


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> umm helllllaaaaaaaa



I thought you liked Oath.


----------



## Beary (Feb 27, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> I thought you liked Oath.



SP x Oath 5eva

SuperOrder2014


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 27, 2014)

Himari said:


> That's just how society works, unfortunately! Or well, rather... School. People are just immature and like having some kind of gossip to flow around the school. ^^ You'll just sadly have to get used to it, because people of that age will not change no matter what. :c People do grow up eventually and learn that people can have friends of the opposite sex without actually liking them...



I love a good bit of goss in the office!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 27, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> I thought you liked Oath.



We moved on our separate ways..... Oath is now dating Jake they are bffs5ever and i am dating no one because I am forever alone but its ok because im 14 god damn years old i mean who needs relationships when you're under 16 SERIOUSLY PEOPLE



Jake. said:


> Ur like 12...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm yaaaaas HOLLA praise mah Jesus but where am I???


Oops sorry


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2014)

Kuma said:


> I've never had a crush...
> 
> Okay, I confess. I've had three crushes (maybe four) and the three were all internet crushes. I won't go into much detail though, because I want to keep my privacy, but they were all 17 year old boys who were very kind and very smart. One of the guys admitted that he had a crush on me, and I told him that I did too, but I then told him that I wasn't ready to date so we just remained friends. For the other two I had to confess, but only one of them felt the same way. Luckily, we're all still good friends.
> 
> I am forever single. <3



Did you have a crush on Ashtot or what kuma


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 28, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I told they guy I like I liked him ;w; he just shrugged and said are you "kidding me"? And sometimes makes his friends ask if I still like him, i say yes of course, he says hi in the hallways sometimes, but he trusts me, he told me a secret, he said he never told anyone else, so I geuss that's ok ;w; I like him, so much I get really hot and sweaty around him and have a hard time talking to him, any ideas of what I should do? Or like am I friend zoned or like what?



u can't get in the friendzone when ur twelve
or in any kind of zone


----------



## Cudon (Feb 28, 2014)

princess kelsey said:


> u can't get in the friendzone when ur twelve
> or in any kind of zone


The whole idea of being friendzoned is bs anyways


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> Oops sorry



u r forgiven friend


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a crush on Gallows now that I know what he looks like

omfg.


----------



## Elijo (Feb 28, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Did you have a crush on Ashtot or what kuma


Nope. Not him. What made you think that? XD


----------



## Minties (Feb 28, 2014)

ITT: Preteens talk about their year 7 love. Awks.

I've got a crush on Oath. Unrequited love 5ever. </3


----------



## TiensBlade (Feb 28, 2014)

I've had a few crushes in my life time :I (Pretty much everyone has)
I did tell the person I like, that I liked them, the returned the feelings o v o But he moved away ; w ;
Love ish kinda sucky sometimes haha. But that is life \o/


----------



## Olive (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a crush....

Let me tell youa story
Ya so, there is this beautiful person who is there every time i wake up and they always follow me, at first i though it was a stalker..then i was like 'ay yoooooo dey cute tho' and then it was like wow i need to ALWAYS have a  mirror.


----------



## kite (Mar 6, 2014)

When I fall, I fall hard. I couldn't muster up the courage to ask out this exchange student I liked in college, and yeah... I regret that. But it's alright, life goes on.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2014)

i learned today my crush is a racist  poop   </3 rip crush


----------



## Solar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm crushing so hard on this girl right now. Actually for like 2 years but omg I want to make a move but idk what to do. *crippling fear of rejection*


----------



## yosugay (Mar 7, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> I'm crushing so hard on this girl right now. Actually for like 2 years but omg I want to make a move but idk what to do. *crippling fear of rejection*



itll kill you if you dont do anything about it. ive crushed on someone for about 3 years and it killed me everyday lol pretty sure it was one sided. still dont know~


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

Akise. Aru.
And his headless body

But all in all, no :|


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to bother dating for the rest of my life.
Never date when you're nine.
I sound pathetic I know
But this relationship wasn't something I could just back out of
I was with her for two years until she left me
because when I was still 9 (ugh) i was like hey I dont like you anymore and she jumped in front of a car apparently?????????????? she's tried committing suicide in school too jfc


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 7, 2014)

do famous people count because a lot of people are pretty qt

i have a crush on senpai umeko i wish she would notice me


ok being serious I liked this guy for like 2 years and my only proper friend at the time (She ended up cheating be out of money/lying to me/treating me like crap) rubbed it in my face that he adored her and wouldn't ever think of talking to me. She even made me reject him for her when he asked her out once. It well and truly destroyed me. I was ridiculously suicidal at the time, but my "friend" continued to torment me, and was probably doing the same to him, now I think about it.

To cut the crap, I started talking to him properly just as I was getting over him and he was realising how much of a waste of oxygen my friend was/he eventually asked me out/ voila 2 years later we are still together and she is still single and desperate for attention wahey 

- - - Post Merge - - -

do famous people count because a lot of people are pretty qt

i have a crush on senpai umeko i wish she would notice me


ok being serious I liked this guy for like 2 years and my only proper friend at the time (She ended up cheating be out of money/lying to me/treating me like crap) rubbed it in my face that he adored her and wouldn't ever think of talking to me. She even made me reject him for her when he asked her out once. It well and truly destroyed me. I was ridiculously suicidal at the time, but my "friend" continued to torment me, and was probably doing the same to him, now I think about it.

To cut the crap, I started talking to him properly just as I was getting over him and he was realising how much of a waste of oxygen my friend was/he eventually asked me out/ voila 2 years later we are still together and she is still single and desperate for attention wahey


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

well.. I gots online crush, I guess I'm just not pretty enough to have a guy tell me he loves me irl xD
I have never been asked out irl so..
*hosts never-dated club* WHO'S WITH ME? >: DD

but yeah, truth be told, I had a crush on this guy for years, when I see him in a distance we keep staring at each other.. for a second I thought maybe he loved me back
but I think he's just surprised of how old we gotten xD we don't speak, just stare at each other from a distance, we don't smile or anything, just this--> o.o
I am trying to get over him incase he didn't like me back so.. yeah~~


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2014)

I like someone but I don't know if she knows.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2014)

I still crush on jubsies


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2014)

I've had a crush...


Spoiler











...it was okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Melleia said:


> do famous people count because a lot of people are pretty qt
> 
> i have a crush on senpai umeko i wish she would notice me
> 
> ...


NOTICE <3


----------



## Marii (Mar 8, 2014)

Spoiler: this is boring don't read it



when i was in preschool i liked my friend jeremiah but i never told him because i was freaking 5 or something
and in 4th grade i liked my friend daniel who was one of my two best friends at the time and he said he didn't like me like that and then i remember my other best friend amber comforting me while i cried

now i'm heading into college and these guys are two of my closest friends still
freshman year of high school, though, when i saw amber again in the hallway after a while, i tried to say hi to her, but to this day, i'm still not sure if she 1. ignored me or 2. didn't hear me, since i apparently speak more quietly than i think i do... meh...

in 5th grade i had a crush on this tall dude with curly hair and cute freckles named nolan and he was in my sunday(tuesday) school class
never told him but our teacher knew because i was apparently unintentionally creepy
i stopped liking him and then in 6th grade he ended up liking me and he asked me out and i was like wow you're like a year late, but at this point, i had already realized 12 years old is a bit young to date anyway so even if i liked him back still i'd have said no
he's kind of a jerk now (to others, at least; that's what i heard), and i haven't talked to him since like midd

in like either 6th, 7th, or 8th grade i had crushes on two people at the same time who were in my circle of closest friends, but i didn't go to school with them
they ended up dating each other
just my luck, right? hahah
but they broke up soon afterward because one of them, claire, realized that she was only going through a phase and didn't actually like girls

i was such a silly child
well this is probably normal
hormones and all that

looking back at all of this, jeez... if my 3 year old brother has a crush on anyone in 2 years, i'm going to flip out because holy moly at 5 you are like an iNFANT how did i even

sigh... in more recent years though... i liked an older guy who was my brother's friend and he was really nice and cute and shy and funny. sadly i took him for granted, but really, we didn't have too much in common, anyway. he was super sweet though. i feel really bad for ditching him like that. i still have some sort of feelings for him but i wouldn't call it a crush.?? 

i liked this guy who was in my spanish class earlier in high school
i don't have any classes with him anymore though
he's really smart and nice and super friendly to like everyone and so cute
i hardly even talked to him but he still occasionally sent me snapchats of himself and what he was doing and all that
i was always way too shy to say anything to him but he's soo friendly and he even talked to me in the lunch line and all that 
i always wondered why me since i'm like really shy and quiet in school and nobody really notices me other than my few close friends, but apparently he used to be a dork in middle school so he's not arrogant or anything, so maybe that's why...it's just really cool of him i guess
i realized i didn't know too much about him anyway since i can really only call him an acquaintance so i've been mostly over him for a while but i still think he's just cute and nice
i still see him in the halls and he still talks to me sometimes but meh it's more just the heart throbbing kind of feeling



so that was just some past/childhood kinda stuff, and not really relevant... my life is pretty boring so i didn't know if anyone cared to read all that, so i put it in a spoiler... but it just feels really nice to be able to vent it all without feeling too weird or awkward or embarrassed since this is all relevant to the topic anyway, and since i know some other people here have felt the same way as i have before



Spoiler: the most recent happening i guess



hm... about 4? years ago there was a guy who was kinda friends with some of my friends and he would occasionally joke around with random people who dropped by to hang out with us
he was kind of a jerk and he made fun of me for being shy and not talking much
i didn't see him around for a long while after that but i think maybe almost a year later i started seeing him again sometimes and he was actually nicer then, at least to me. we started chatting a lot on MSN and he started asking me for advice regarding a girl he liked who may have liked him back (ouch) sigh but it turned out that she was just flirting back with him or something for no reason and it still makes me jealous a little bit, remembering that, but yeah he ended up not liking her anymore for something she did and then a few months later he told me he had liked me for a while and i was like "uh well you're a little late???"

i told him that i _used to_ like him before while he liked that other girl and he was like sdlakf and i was like askdklfa then things happened and so i was like "are you going to ask me out or" and he was like "ok" and yeah it's been 2 and a half years now and i'm still with him


blah so i don't actually intend for anyone to read this wall of boring text about my boring life but venting just feels soo goodddd


----------



## Jakerz (Mar 8, 2014)

There was a girl I have liked since like 7th grade on & off ; I am a Sophomore now if anyone is wondering. Sadly though for me to like a girl I have to genuinely like them all around so I only like girls I am first friends with anyways she is probably my closest friend and we tell each other everything. So I thought why not seems like a good time and everyone told me she would say yes and I was getting pretty annoyed since everyone would come up and ask why are you not married yet you 2 are so cute together (keep in mind we were not even dating. Anyways I had my people who said she liked me too so I thought why not ask so I had written her a poem which everyone said was great ( I know, I know sounding conceited haha) But I was going to give it to her at the end of her soccer game and hold up a posted that said " Will you be my girlfriend?" so what ended up happening was people being big mouths she found out and I got it out of one of my friends that she didn't want to go out with me since she said we were way too close of friends and if anything were to happen she wouldn't want that to be ruined. Which was understandable we both had family problems which is a place where we connected and if we lost each other as friends it could be bad. So anyways I ended up giving her the poem which described how I felt and said "I know how you feel about this but it has been long enough as too where I want you to know how I feel and I hope we can stay friends"

This was probably like 2 1/2 months ago and we are back to being normal great friends so I guess everything worked out.

However it did lower my self esteem and will make it harder for me to ask a girl out again...

and that my friends is what is called the inescapable friend zone

There are 2 girls I do think are pretty right now but I am not sure if I like like them yet but we will find out..

Oh and I am going to a dance tonight with one of them so we will find out....


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh god...what happened yesterday.

I go into lunch. I get my Friday hot dogs, sit down, get back up, get my ketchup, and sit down again. I'm always the first, so I just continue eating. About 5 minutes later, my friends come up to my table, sit down, and start eating their food. At the same time, my crush sits at the next table. Luckily, our backs were turned against each other, so she couldn't see me blushing. And then one of my friends goes "Yo, Steve!" He points to another friend, who points to my crush. Facedesk. Then they just tease me about it. About 10 minutes later another friend tells me that she found out. I don't believe it, but eh...I'm the nerdy type.

Oh the preteen crush crap. Yes this another episode of said crap.


----------



## penguinassassin (Mar 8, 2014)

Please help I want to get on the chat but what is the password


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 8, 2014)

penguinassassin said:


> Please help I want to get on the chat but what is the password



What password?


----------



## penguinassassin (Mar 8, 2014)

sorry for being off topic. here is a screen shot http://prntscr.com/2z4ro9
how do i access it from there.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 8, 2014)

penguinassassin said:


> sorry for being off topic. here is a screen shot http://prntscr.com/2z4ro9
> how do i access it from there.



Ah, that's only if you have a registered username. I assume you don't, so just login with whatever username you'd like. Also, if you choose a common name, you may be asked to type in /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password. If that's the case just change the nick, or simply, add a dash at the end.

If you want to secure your username, so that nobody else can use it, you'll have to go to the top bar, press "Register", fill out all the fields, and put the code in the email into the chat field. The email should tell you what to do. You're all set!


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a crush on Elsa from Frozen. I want her to be mai waifu but when I think about the prospect of asking her it makes me squee too hard and I end up not asking her.


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a crush on a friend I met on college. She has been with his current boyfriend for 6 years now, so I figured i wouldn't tell her anything. Yesterday i halped her pick a gift for her boyfriend as I felt i died a little on the inside.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

i have a crush on sockhead and reizo in fact i am interested in a 3-way relationship <3


----------



## cIementine (Mar 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i have a crush on sockhead and reizo in fact i am interested in a 3-way relationship <3



A love triangle, it's called. 

I had this crush on a boy called Bradley when I was 7 and he liked me back and he took it too far and made me watch him pee behind a bush so I gave up on him, liked him again three years later, and gave up on him. 

I currently like a guy called David who is very well spoken and funny. I don't care if he likes me or not since I'd probably say no if he asked me out, seeing as I am 12.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 9, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *made me watch him pee behind a bush*


Wha... I don't even. Well either way I've had alot of crushes myself. Nothing has happened with any of them. Probably because I'm a really shy person, don't know the person and am a shut in. It doesn't really bother me, since I would not be able to have a relationship anyways x3 The people I crush for are most of the time messy lonely guys, since I spose loneliness interests me. Wish I had the courage to ask for their Steam/Skype or something. I'd be fine with just getting to know those people. :u


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 9, 2014)

I see a lot of younger people (13 or younger) on here who are saying they have crushes on people, and people saying it's stupid liking someone/dating someone at that age... Which is annoying. I'm sure we've all experienced silly little crushes from when we were younger, of course it's only NATURAL to start feeling emotions like "love", because we're just growing up. Of course, when you're at that age, chances are it probably will never escalate into something serious. I'm only 15 years old myself - 16 in May, which is still young - and I've had people I've liked when I was 12, 13 years old, and when I look back on it I think "Ugh, that's so stupid" because now I don't like them or can't see anything special about them, but it's only natural I felt that way at the time! You can't tell a younger child on the forums to give up on their crush just because they're young... You grow up and you start to learn about life. At one point or another, you'll probably experience love of some kind or in some way, so I just wish people would stop saying it's awkward that there are 12 year olds out there who have crushes on boys and girls. I'm still young too, and I like someone... Are you going to tell me to "stop liking my crush because you're too young"? It's just a natural part of life most of us will experience, after all...

So to MayorAvalon: There is nothing wrong in dating a boy at the age of 12, in my opinion. It may not last forever, but it's perfectly normal to like him and to want to be with him. Just because you're young, shouldn't mean it has to stop you from going out with him! c:


----------



## Sorairo (Mar 9, 2014)

For me, this guy I met in college a few months ago became crush material. We'll probably just stay friends which I'm totally ok with.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 9, 2014)

I've had a crush on my friend Helena for a while. I think we're staying friends, though, which I'm fine with.  ♥


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorairo said:


> For me, this guy I met in college a few months ago became crush material. We'll probably just stay friends which I'm totally ok with.



If u wanna get with him, organize a flash mob to have bootylicious play and go up and twerk on him - he will want u in a heart beat


----------



## radical6 (Mar 9, 2014)

i tend to like people older than me and its rly annoying and weird


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i tend to like people older than me and its rly annoying and weird



SAME I FEEL U

WHO WANTS A YOUNGO ANYWAY


----------



## radical6 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> SAME I FEEL U
> 
> WHO WANTS A YOUNGO ANYWAY



its sad because i know i have no chance with them :- (
idk i just cant be attracted to people younger than me or my age ??


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

tsundere said:


> its sad because i know i have no chance with them :- (
> idk i just cant be attracted to people younger than me or my age ??



B/coz the older peeps is where the experience at


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 9, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i tend to like people older than me and its rly annoying and weird


Lol same here, I'd totally hate to date someone same age or younger than me lol.. _*shudders*[/I
I would date someone at least 1 year older than me, most is 3-4 years older ~_


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 10, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i tend to like people older than me and its rly annoying and weird



tell me about it :/ got the same issue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Redlatios said:


> I have a crush on a friend I met on college. She has been with his current boyfriend for 6 years now, so I figured i wouldn't tell her anything. Yesterday i halped her pick a gift for her boyfriend as I felt i died a little on the inside.



I feel for you ;n;


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

My long distance BF, but she's like 10 years older than me. ( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

I prefer dating older people. The people younger than me that I've dated have been awful.


----------



## Beary (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> I prefer dating older people. The people younger than me that I've dated have been awful.



*cries*
Kidding, kidding. c;


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 12, 2014)

Older people are better, but you have to be careful.


----------



## chillv (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if I have a crush yet. I am really just "checking" girls. By checking, I mean observing their behavior and personality.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 12, 2014)

I had a crush on this guy. 
He introduced himself to me out of the blue and then added me on Facebook and Instagram. I was a little weirded out at first because I had literally just met this guy.
He started messaging me on Facebook and things kind of hit it off. We started hanging out together and that's when the crush really developed. This guy was very gorgeous, everyone knew it. I always wondered why he wanted to hang out with plain old me. I never thought I would tell him I liked him because I figured I never had a chance.

But one night, we had been talking all day, and he just told me that he had a crush on me since we first met. He said he was so awkward when he introduced himself to me because he just had to know me. I confessed to him I thought he would never have a crush on me, but I had liked him from the beginning. 

We began dating at the beginning of February and we're still together right now


----------



## Cou (Mar 13, 2014)

Okay woah I have a crush on this guy I met at Umami Burger. I thought he was really attractive and again, freaking eye contacts got to me asdfghjkl;; Just because they look at me sometimes I tend to think maybe they got something for me too? Or something I don't know but omfg. He was just so cute and adorable and handsome and his personality was so cute!!!! Sad thing was when I went out of the bathroom, I accidentally hit him with the door because the bathroom is so close to where they do the dishes or plates or I don't know I was too busy looking at him to know what was around us tbh.. but LOL. And when he took our plates, I just.. I was just.. Well I asked his name and told him I thought he was very attractive. And he said, "Thank You, You're A Very Nice Girl." and I think I made him nervous after and awkward because it was like he didn't know where to put what he was holding LOL. And so he walked back to the dishes/plates place//near the bathroom i guess that's a good way to describe, and I saw him smiling at himself. Like woah? Was it okay to think maybe I made his day? Or I don't know maybe he thought of something really funny at the time. But I don't care, I thought he was real adorable smiling like that while working... But then after that, it was awkward when he'd walk by. He even tripped on my chair LOL. I felt so bad I hope he didn't feel embarrass because that was cute omg. But yeah I think that was terrible of me to do. I wasn't trying anything I just wanted to let him know I thought he was attractive omg and also c'mon I'd never see him again D:

Lately, I've been having lots of crushes...


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> I prefer dating older people. The people younger than me that I've dated have been awful.



who would want to date u anyway?


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a crush on no-one bc I cbb with luv 

Who needs love when you have Kfc and cute talking villagers? <\3


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I have a crush on no-one bc I cbb with luv
> 
> Who needs love when you have Kfc and cute talking villagers? <\3



High 5!! agree!! xDDD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> Okay woah I have a crush on this guy I met at Umami Burger. I thought he was really attractive and again, freaking eye contacts got to me asdfghjkl;; Just because they look at me sometimes I tend to think maybe they got something for me too? Or something I don't know but omfg. He was just so cute and adorable and handsome and his personality was so cute!!!! Sad thing was when I went out of the bathroom, I accidentally hit him with the door because the bathroom is so close to where they do the dishes or plates or I don't know I was too busy looking at him to know what was around us tbh.. but LOL. And when he took our plates, I just.. I was just.. Well I asked his name and told him I thought he was very attractive. And he said, "Thank You, You're A Very Nice Girl." and I think I made him nervous after and awkward because it was like he didn't know where to put what he was holding LOL. And so he walked back to the dishes/plates place//near the bathroom i guess that's a good way to describe, and I saw him smiling at himself. Like woah? Was it okay to think maybe I made his day? Or I don't know maybe he thought of something really funny at the time. But I don't care, I thought he was real adorable smiling like that while working... But then after that, it was awkward when he'd walk by. He even tripped on my chair LOL. I felt so bad I hope he didn't feel embarrass because that was cute omg. But yeah I think that was terrible of me to do. I wasn't trying anything I just wanted to let him know I thought he was attractive omg and also c'mon I'd never see him again D:
> 
> Lately, I've been having lots of crushes...


This is the cutest thing ive read today so far on this thread looool omg


----------



## DeaththeKid (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes...And now we're happily Boyfriend and Girlfriend <3 yeah,Isaac Garner,I wrote him one day a letter that said I wanted to kiss him and everything and yeah...But I was in 3rd grade and my teacher refused to send it to him xD


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 13, 2014)

I know I already posted




 But a boy named X I've had a crush on since the second grade, but it's not really working out 'cause I hardly ever see him and when I do, he ignores me. (You see, X violently hates me) 



X=My crush


----------



## chillv (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been confronted with a girl, asking if she likes me because I always was smiling at her, I said no and I just do that out of shyness, especially around females.

The funny part is how it happened, I watched her playing her 3ds and she told me she has something to tell me after school. I had a 3ds once and streetpassed with her once and I thought she would ask me something like "what's your freind code" but after school, I be confronted with something entirely different. Speaking of freind code, my parents teased that I liked her for expecting her to ask me what's my freind code.

Another time, another girl came to me and tried to flirt with me by saying hi and my name in a flirty fashion. I blushed and tried to ignore it and she left (not in a angry way though, just a normal way)

I have tried talking to girls with any chance that I can. However, like I said, I am shy, especially around females so it's hard for me to talk to them, even if I am trying to just make freinds with them.

I have told my parents about both of these experiences and they said that perhaps the girls like me. In fact, the first girl was the only one to ask me if I was okay because she witnessed me falling down when running for a bus.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a huge crush on my hand. Her name is Palmela and we're happily married with millions of children.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 13, 2014)

I need help! So I fell in love with my best friend to put it simply.  Lately we started hugging eachother and like whenever we're alone he'll hug me or put his arm around me and we ended up having a long hug today and he kissed me on the forehead but idk if he likes me like a sister or not since I'm younger than him... what do you guys think?


----------



## Beary (Mar 13, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I need help! So I fell in love with my best friend to put it simply.  Lately we started hugging eachother and like whenever we're alone he'll hug me or put his arm around me and we ended up having a long hug today and he kissed me on the forehead but idk if he likes me like a sister or not since I'm younger than him... what do you guys think?



Question 1: How old are you?
This must be known before I evaluate.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm fourteen

- - - Post Merge - - -

We're really close and stuff so I don't even know myself how he feels haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just don't know XP Im bad a reading people sometimes


----------



## Beary (Mar 13, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I'm fourteen
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I personally think that you should not tell him. If he doesn't have feelings for you, things may go badly. Judging from how he acts towards you though, I'd say he does, but you can never be sure with boys. c;


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah that's why I'm not saying anything   don't wanna ruin stuff


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I personally think that you should not tell him. If he doesn't have feelings for you, things may go badly. Judging from how he acts towards you though, I'd say he does, but you can never be sure with boys. c;



I agree not to tell him,It might just be a friend thing. Let him confess first!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 14, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> I agree not to tell him,It might just be a friend thing. Let him confess first!!



yeah! you go girl! >: D
but you know, I think you should, like, get him stuff or ask him out as friends
that probably might give him the guts to confess, considering maybe he also isn't sure c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> I have a huge crush on my hand. Her name is Palmela and we're happily married with millions of children.



that, my friend, was awesome.. ♥
(I happen to have a hand fetish xD)


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a crush on my DS. She's jet black, I call her Epiphany.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I have a crush on my DS. She's jet black, I call her Epiphany.



i have a crush on u y dont u hav one on me fmllllama


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I have a crush on my DS. She's jet black, I call her Epiphany.



Is this from Her by Spike Jonze?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Is this from Her by Spike Jonze?




It might be, I don't know. But American Dad made a black joke about naming someone epiphany or epifanee and I was dying so lol.


----------



## matt (Mar 14, 2014)

I have had bad experiences in relationships. Never been with anyone since the last 4 years ago. (Making more money that way too!)


----------



## cIementine (Mar 14, 2014)

Himari said:


> I see a lot of younger people (13 or younger) on here who are saying they have crushes on people, and people saying it's stupid liking someone/dating someone at that age... Which is annoying. I'm sure we've all experienced silly little crushes from when we were younger, of course it's only NATURAL to start feeling emotions like "love", because we're just growing up. Of course, when you're at that age, chances are it probably will never escalate into something serious. I'm only 15 years old myself - 16 in May, which is still young - and I've had people I've liked when I was 12, 13 years old, and when I look back on it I think "Ugh, that's so stupid" because now I don't like them or can't see anything special about them, but it's only natural I felt that way at the time! You can't tell a younger child on the forums to give up on their crush just because they're young... You grow up and you start to learn about life. At one point or another, you'll probably experience love of some kind or in some way, so I just wish people would stop saying it's awkward that there are 12 year olds out there who have crushes on boys and girls. I'm still young too, and I like someone... Are you going to tell me to "stop liking my crush because you're too young"? It's just a natural part of life most of us will experience, after all...
> 
> So to MayorAvalon: There is nothing wrong in dating a boy at the age of 12, in my opinion. It may not last forever, but it's perfectly normal to like him and to want to be with him. Just because you're young, shouldn't mean it has to stop you from going out with him! c:



Yeah, I mean, I still have a crush on him. If he asked me out I'd probably say yes, but not exactly.... go out with him? When people say 'go out' in my school it mostly means 'I like you'. But only if he asks first, cause in my mind, the guys should ask first. I don't want to embarrass myself by asking him.
I kinda think he likes me back but I highly doubt it since this IS me we're on about.


----------



## Sunblink (Mar 14, 2014)

I have weird taste in men.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2014)

The one and only Cillian Murphy is literally my husband.




_i'm gonna **** that into oblivion and beyond and no one can stop me, not even his wife and kids_

I used to struggle with coming up with a celebrity crush that wasn't just skin deep, but hell if my heart isn't set on this gorgeous beautiful man.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunblink said:


> I have weird taste in men.



Haha :u Danny is awesome tho. So no need to be ashamed.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 14, 2014)

Umeko said:


> NOTICE <3



soz late reply aye bb ty for noticing me <3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> The one and only Cillian Murphy is literally my husband.
> 
> View attachment 32781
> 
> ...



^me with Chris Evans hot damn.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> ^me with Chris Evans hot damn.



*If Robert Pattinson didn't exist, Chris Evans would be my dream dude.
*


----------



## rubyy (Mar 24, 2014)

yes i've crushed on a few people in school, & if i really really like them then i'll tell them. worth a shot
btw internet wise yes crushing is my life
1d
jb
o2l
5sos
bmth
miley cyrus <3 

just a few of my babes


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> yes i've crushed on a few people in school, & if i really really like them then i'll tell them. worth a shot
> btw internet wise yes crushing is my life
> 1d
> jb
> ...


if 1d didn't change so much I would still love them.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> if 1d didn't change so much I would still love them.



all that changed in them was looks if thats what youre on about


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 24, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> all that changed in them was looks if thats what youre on about



If 1D didn't sing corny love songs all the time I might have found them a teeny tiny bit attractive.

Anyway, on topic, I had a crush on one of my Xbox LIVE friends, and it turned out he liked me, too.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had lots of crushes. I never really told any of the girls I had crushes on because, I mean, I don't know, that's kind of weird  (or maybe im scared of rejection) and I could pretty much tell that they weren't into me like I was into them. But then some of them work out and you feel like a million bucks :$


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> all that changed in them was looks if thats what youre on about


Their attitude, im not after looks :/


----------



## undadac (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a crush on skater boys and long hair


----------



## Cudon (Mar 24, 2014)

1D is just another little boyband of cute boys that's gonna be forgotten once some cuter boys are found. Meh

Anyways on topic I actually noticed a guy like hardcore staring at me every time he's close enough to... yay I guess?


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think it's right to go after people for their appearance. It's what's on the inside that counts, not what's on the outside. Appearance shouldn't mean a thing if it's true love - no - appearance _doesn't_ mean a thing if you truly love them. If you're after them for their appearance, it's sheer lust, not love. It's disgusting to think that many people out there only care about looks, not personality and them for, well, themself.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 24, 2014)

Chibi Kafu said:


> I don't think it's right to go after people for their appearance. It's what's on the inside that counts, not what's on the outside. Appearance shouldn't mean a thing if it's true love - no - appearance _doesn't_ mean a thing if you truly love them. If you're after them for their appearance, it's sheer lust, not love. It's disgusting to think that many people out there only care about looks, not personality and them for, well, themself.


Agreed, but if you're talking about people liking 1D for their looks... You gotta understand that's 50% of what they've got going for them. Looks and generic decent music


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

omf so I finally decided tht im just going to grab my crush tomorrow and just kiss him. nothing to fear. *hyperventilates*


----------



## Mariah (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> omf so I finally decided tht im just going to grab my crush tomorrow and just kiss him. nothing to fear. *hyperventilates*



Don't.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> omf so I finally decided tht im just going to grab my crush tomorrow and just kiss him. nothing to fear. *hyperventilates*



do it!!!!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

idk my friends talked me into it.
is it a bad idea


----------



## Mariah (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> idk my friends talked me into it.
> is it a bad idea



Very bad.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

I like him a lot and we kiss eachother on the cheek and stuff and we're best friends and idk im just gonna grab him and kiss him.
what could possibly go wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but if its that bad an idea...


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I like him a lot and we kiss eachother on the cheek and stuff and we're best friends and idk im just gonna grab him and kiss him.
> what could possibly go wrong.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



it is a great idea! he will like it!!


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> it is a great idea! he will like it!!



This

If you don't do it you won't know if he wants you. What so you have to lose?


----------



## Marii (Apr 5, 2014)

um well I can think of lots of other ways to tell people you like them
for example say to them "i like you"???


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

Theres this guy and...



URGGGGGG I DONT EVEN KNOWWWWW
i just he.... And then he... And his friend.... UGH i don't even know.

I mean i want to confess, but I'm also a wimp. 
And my face turns into a tomato every time i try to talk about it  \(//∇//)\


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm stuck in quite a a crush muck here
so not really to long ago I think back sometime in January
one of my close friends who I knew for quite a good while
told me that he really likes me he was always to nervous to tell me this
but he finally let it out, and well for me I sort of liked him not in relation sort of way
but, now my feelings for him are begging to grow, and I'm starting to grow a crush on him as well
but I'm not sure what to do, I want to tell him but, I don't feel like I'm ready for a relationship
but if I wait to long what if he moves on

I have no idea what to do..I should do what feels right, but is it really right?​


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

he's my best friend and I mean he kisses me on the cheek and stuff and hugs me all the time so if he freaks out i'll just say I accidentally hit his lips while trying to kiss his cheek
cause im smooth like that XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> um well I can think of lots of other ways to tell people you like them
> for example say to them "i like you"???



the problem is I probably wont be able to spit it out and just look dumb and then he'll ask me whats wrong and then i'll get more nervous


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 5, 2014)

I really like my friend It's not even funny.
It's too bad, though. She said she liked me too, but I think friendship is the key. ( I don't know if this makes sense, but I just didn't want to ruin our friendship even though she's beautiful omfg. ), this was 2 months ago, tho. uvu
why am i acting so girly help


----------



## Kildor (Apr 5, 2014)

Guys, I have a secret crush on Thunder please don't tell...shhhhh..

I'm currently a first-year highschool student(12), and had only two crushes in my primary school. From Primary 1-6(Call it Grade 1-6 if you like.)
I still talk to both of them through WhatsApp(chatting app) Let's just name the girls F and B.

•How was 'F' like?

F was a very smart girl, who also became my friend. I met her when I first started Primary school, and liked her since then.
Sadly, Before the start of Primary 3, she needed to change school for some odd reason, so I never got to tell her how I really felt(even though I'm still talking to her right now >_<)

•Situation with 'B'
B was in the cheersquad in my school. Don't follow the Glee Cheerio Squad Stereotype though, she is really nice c: .I became best friends with her, I also became friends with her friends(yes, I am very friendly.)  I also became best friends with her best friend. One day, I just thought that she liked me. Because she sent her best friend to ask me who was my crush? I said 'Emma Watson'(lol). After failing to persuade me to tell, she went back to B and I heard B say, "So who was his crush?" I decided to express my feelings for her, but it turns out that she did not like me, even though she put me on the list of 'guys she would date' when my creepy friend asked her who she would. Even though she rejected me, we're still best friends. After finishing Primary school I migrated to the Philippines, and now she keeps telling me that she misses me alot. (I miss ya too mate) I am not that type of guy who does not want to be 'just friends' with a girl that rejected him. Instead, I embrace my friemdzone-ness, and improve from there c: I just can't wait for High school and get friendzoned again!



Spoiler: me


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> he's my best friend and I mean he kisses me on the cheek and stuff and hugs me all the time so if he freaks out i'll just say I accidentally hit his lips while trying to kiss his cheek
> cause im smooth like that XD



GURKLL WAIITTTTTT

*heavy breathing* 

*pant*
Ahem
So this is my opinion, but i heard your friends convinced you to do this. In my experience, my friends are AWESOME (⌒▽⌒)
Just not with realationships...
Just make sure YOUR okay with it. Not anyone else （＾ν＾）
Thats all i wanted to say.
that hitting him on the lips might be a good idea....


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> GURKLL WAIITTTTTT
> 
> *heavy breathing*
> 
> ...



well I told my friends the idea and they agreed that I should do it.  theyre actually my Skype friends and don't actually know him haha.

lol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Guys, I have a secret crush on Thunder please don't tell...shhhhh..
> 
> I'm currently a first-year highschool student(12), and had only two crushes in my primary school. From Primary 1-6(Call it Grade 1-6 if you like.)
> I still talk to both of them through WhatsApp(chatting app) Let's just name the girls F and B.
> ...


That story... It...



Im in the same year as you and I KNOW THAT FEEL BRO ヽ(；▽；)ノ 
IM ROOTING FOR YOU BUDDDDD ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

you guys are twelve and in high school?
im fourteen and I skipped a grade and im a freshman (9th grade) O_O


----------



## Kildor (Apr 5, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> That story... It...
> 
> View attachment 38015
> 
> ...



;-; I'm glad somebody is ACTUALLY CHEERING ME ON! Thank you! I'm cheering for you too! Unless you already have that special someone.. :3


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> ;-; I'm glad somebody is ACTUALLY CHEERING ME ON! Thank you! I'm cheering for you too! Unless you already have that special someone.. :3



cheering for you too!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> cheering for you too!



Dawww guys.. thank you so much! I'm rooting for ya'll too! Thunder-senpai pls notice me thx.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> ;-; I'm glad somebody is ACTUALLY CHEERING ME ON! Thank you! I'm cheering for you too! Unless you already have that special someone.. :3



I...


Don't wanna talk about it XD i still have no idea how you shared your story, id probably turn into a tomato and die by just speaking  ヽ(；▽；)ノ

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> you guys are twelve and in high school?
> im fourteen and I skipped a grade and im a freshman (9th grade) O_O



Im in highschool and 14 (･･
*fidget* * fidget*


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I...
> View attachment 38021
> Don't wanna talk about it XD i still have no idea how you shared your story, id probably turn into a tomato and die by just speaking  ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> 
> ...



I jUST turned 14 on Thursday.  I skipped 1st grade so im a year young.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I jUST turned 14 on Thursday.  I skipped 1st grade so im a year young.



Older dan you 

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

oh noez.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

Marii said:


> um well I can think of lots of other ways to tell people you like them
> for example say to them "i like you"???



why would you waste time saying words when you can just go in for the kiss u feel me live the yolo life brother


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why would you waste time saying words when you can just go in for the kiss u feel me live the yolo life brother


 KNOW THE SIGNS JAKE, KNOW THE SIGNS


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why would you waste time saying words when you can just go in for the kiss u feel me live the yolo life brother



I honestly would mess things up if I said words.
so I am just gonna go for it *shrugs shoulders* he has to put up with me either way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

nO WE'RE BOTH DUMB NERDS IM NOT GONNA GET PREGNANT OMF

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually im smart I guess and he's a gENIUS


----------



## ransu (Apr 6, 2014)

i crushed so hard on yosugay i put an onion ring on it


----------



## Darumy (Apr 6, 2014)

never had a crush


Literally, I would like to have a crush but I never had a crush. I've had "yeah he cute" in passing but I don't dote on people.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2014)

Darumy said:


> never had a crush
> 
> 
> Literally, I would like to have a crush but I never had a crush. I've had "yeah he cute" in passing but I don't dote on people.


Me too.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

ransu said:


> i crushed so hard on yosugay i put an onion ring on it



It's possible to get Married in Burger King?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2014)

on ur mom


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Gnome said:


> on ur mom



OH MY GOD YOUR SIGNATURE WITH THAT XD IM DYING


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 6, 2014)

I had a crush on a girl for over 7 years but never confessed because 1) I am scared and 2) and don't know where she lives. The last time I saw her was 5 years ago.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 6, 2014)

i think oath is cute


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Reizo said:


> i think oath is cute



Gurl, you should totz ask him out~! Theyre like mad kawaiii mannnnnn~~~~~


...

No. Just, no.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Gurl, you should totz ask him out~! Theyre like mad kawaiii mannnnnn~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


I thought oath was a sassy gay man?


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

Reizo said:


> i think oath is cute



Bbbbbbbut I am a former model a and like 472x hotter


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I thought oath was a sassy gay man?


I though it was a sassy, middle aged black woman....


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Bbbbbbbut I am a former model a and like 472x hotter


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm no longer crushing because I'm hopelessly in love~(Dis is gonna be a long story) 
*Junior year 2010-2011 where I meet him:* It was winter of 2010 and I had just gotten out of a really bad relationship that lasted almost a year. My best friend was throwing her 17th birthday party at her own house and during that time I had clung to her at school a little more than usual. I go to her birthday party and I recognize everyone there except one person. And that would be *him*. I knew all the people at the party except for the quiet, metal head, comic reading gamer guy who knew a lot about everything. When I first saw him I thought to myself: "Wow. He's really cute...If he doesn't have a girlfriend, then something is probably wrong with him..." It turned out it was neither, he was just really into school over dating for...his whole life... At that point I didn't think I would have a chance, because I know how people get when they only want to focus on one thing at a time. When we first met we were talking about Halo the video game and a short film series that was made as kind-of a parody about Halo. So that's pretty much how we started talking to each other...Just Puns and reenacting conversations from this one game/show...As the night went on we were playing a board game, all the people who were around us were as well. It was a game called I believe it was cranium?... It was my turn and I pulled the card from the stack and it told me to "Link arms with the person on the right for the rest of the game" My heart was pounding when I read that card because not only did I really want it to happen, but I was terrified of doing it. I JUST MET THIS GUY and I had to link arms with him for who knows how long?! He ended up doing it after giving into peer pressure cause the second that happened, they all started teasing us and tried to get us to hold hands. Again, I. Just. Met. Him. We got really uncomfortable, but in the end stuck to this silly little card's wishes and linked arms. For the rest of the game we were chatting since I think we were...Kinda glued. Heh. I never would have thought that that night would be one of the greatest nights of all my history... :3
The next day my best friend had asked me if I liked him and I told her no, because I barely knew him. I don't like people I just met until I get to know them first...What I did tell her though, was that i thought he was cute. She ended up giving him my cell phone number the next weekend. When she told me she did this, I expected him to be really weirded out and just throw it away. Turns out he kept it and ended up texting me the following week.
Fast forwarding to spring, a few months later. My best friend and his best friend were dating at the time and they wanted to go on a double date. His best friend convinced him to ask me to go since everyone but him knew I had a large crush on him. And he didn't realize that until his friend pointed it out that day. He asked me on the date and we all went on a double date to some family fun park. We weren't -officially- dating though. He did ask me on the date if I would be his gf though. He pulled me aside and I calmly said yes but inside I was SCREAMING with joy.
*Fast forwarding three years today~ * We're both on our second year of college and couldn't be happier with each other. We'll be spending our spring break with each other and hopefully most of summer also. We're both huge nerds, Video Games, Comics, we liiive it :3
Annnnddd, that's my story! :3


----------



## Flop (Apr 6, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> I'm no longer crushing because I'm hopelessly in love~(Dis is gonna be a long story)
> *Junior year 2010-2011 where I meet him:* It was winter of 2010 and I had just gotten out of a really bad relationship that lasted almost a year. My best friend was throwing her 17th birthday party at her own house and during that time I had clung to her at school a little more than usual. I go to her birthday party and I recognize everyone there except one person. And that would be *him*. I knew all the people at the party except for the quiet, metal head, comic reading gamer guy who knew a lot about everything. When I first saw him I thought to myself: "Wow. He's really cute...If he doesn't have a girlfriend, then something is probably wrong with him..." It turned out it was neither, he was just really into school over dating for...his whole life... At that point I didn't think I would have a chance, because I know how people get when they only want to focus on one thing at a time. When we first met we were talking about Halo the video game and a short film series that was made as kind-of a parody about Halo. So that's pretty much how we started talking to each other...Just Puns and reenacting conversations from this one game/show...As the night went on we were playing a board game, all the people who were around us were as well. It was a game called I believe it was cranium?... It was my turn and I pulled the card from the stack and it told me to "Link arms with the person on the right for the rest of the game" My heart was pounding when I read that card because not only did I really want it to happen, but I was terrified of doing it. I JUST MET THIS GUY and I had to link arms with him for who knows how long?! He ended up doing it after giving into peer pressure cause the second that happened, they all started teasing us and tried to get us to hold hands. Again, I. Just. Met. Him. We got really uncomfortable, but in the end stuck to this silly little card's wishes and linked arms. For the rest of the game we were chatting since I think we were...Kinda glued. Heh. I never would have thought that that night would be one of the greatest nights of all my history... :3
> The next day my best friend had asked me if I liked him and I told her no, because I barely knew him. I don't like people I just met until I get to know them first...What I did tell her though, was that i thought he was cute. She ended up giving him my cell phone number the next weekend. When she told me she did this, I expected him to be really weirded out and just throw it away. Turns out he kept it and ended up texting me the following week.
> Fast forwarding to spring, a few months later. My best friend and his best friend were dating at the time and they wanted to go on a double date. His best friend convinced him to ask me to go since everyone but him knew I had a large crush on him. And he didn't realize that until his friend pointed it out that day. He asked me on the date and we all went on a double date to some family fun park. We weren't -officially- dating though. He did ask me on the date if I would be his gf though. He pulled me aside and I calmly said yes but inside I was SCREAMING with joy.
> ...



Ahhh, that makes me happy ^~^


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> I'm no longer crushing because I'm hopelessly in love~(Dis is gonna be a long story)
> *Junior year 2010-2011 where I meet him:* It was winter of 2010 and I had just gotten out of a really bad relationship that lasted almost a year. My best friend was throwing her 17th birthday party at her own house and during that time I had clung to her at school a little more than usual. I go to her birthday party and I recognize everyone there except one person. And that would be *him*. I knew all the people at the party except for the quiet, metal head, comic reading gamer guy who knew a lot about everything. When I first saw him I thought to myself: "Wow. He's really cute...If he doesn't have a girlfriend, then something is probably wrong with him..." It turned out it was neither, he was just really into school over dating for...his whole life... At that point I didn't think I would have a chance, because I know how people get when they only want to focus on one thing at a time. When we first met we were talking about Halo the video game and a short film series that was made as kind-of a parody about Halo. So that's pretty much how we started talking to each other...Just Puns and reenacting conversations from this one game/show...As the night went on we were playing a board game, all the people who were around us were as well. It was a game called I believe it was cranium?... It was my turn and I pulled the card from the stack and it told me to "Link arms with the person on the right for the rest of the game" My heart was pounding when I read that card because not only did I really want it to happen, but I was terrified of doing it. I JUST MET THIS GUY and I had to link arms with him for who knows how long?! He ended up doing it after giving into peer pressure cause the second that happened, they all started teasing us and tried to get us to hold hands. Again, I. Just. Met. Him. We got really uncomfortable, but in the end stuck to this silly little card's wishes and linked arms. For the rest of the game we were chatting since I think we were...Kinda glued. Heh. I never would have thought that that night would be one of the greatest nights of all my history... :3
> The next day my best friend had asked me if I liked him and I told her no, because I barely knew him. I don't like people I just met until I get to know them first...What I did tell her though, was that i thought he was cute. She ended up giving him my cell phone number the next weekend. When she told me she did this, I expected him to be really weirded out and just throw it away. Turns out he kept it and ended up texting me the following week.
> Fast forwarding to spring, a few months later. My best friend and his best friend were dating at the time and they wanted to go on a double date. His best friend convinced him to ask me to go since everyone but him knew I had a large crush on him. And he didn't realize that until his friend pointed it out that day. He asked me on the date and we all went on a double date to some family fun park. We weren't -officially- dating though. He did ask me on the date if I would be his gf though. He pulled me aside and I calmly said yes but inside I was SCREAMING with joy.
> ...



*Oh my that is just the cutest story ever. c':*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Bbbbbbbut I am a former model a and like 472x hotter





O rly? Tell me more.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hey guys, I might share my crush-a-dee-doodle story ! *3*

So, I'm 12 and my crush is named David. I have known him since pre-school and didn't like him until last year (6th grade, year 6 in UK). We have, however, talked a lot. I'm a slight hugger, and on the last day of school, he was crying because we were all moving to secondary/middle school. Out of kindness I decided to hug him but in a friendly way? Ya know? It was slightly awkward and I did say, but he didn't seem to mind, and it was like hugging a unicorn. So I let it slide during summer holidays but when we got back, I discovered we were in almost every class with each other. I sit next to him in History and opposite him in Geography, as well as him being in my other main classes. But I realised after time it wasn't an awkward hug that made me like David. It's the fact he doesn't want to be like every one else, wants to always meet new people, and how nice he is to me and others. He's a really sweet guy, and I don't care if he doesn't like me, or even the fact that I like him. As long as he's a nice guy to talk to in general, I guess maybe I'll always have a crush on him. I actually get teased a lot cause people think I like him and vice versa but I never confess to anyone. He kinda smiles when he hears that. Actually, I like his smile too. We always have a good laugh together in class. He's the kind of person who, isn't only a crush, but a good friend. *


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 6, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *and it was like hugging a unicorn.*


Ehh...?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Ehh...?



*I like David
I like unicorns. *


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh I see


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Ehh...?



Her crush's name is secretly Julian.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 6, 2014)

Crushes make me want to ferociously rip the hair out of my skull.


----------



## Alice (Apr 6, 2014)

I've had some pretty intimate daydreams involving Jensen Ackles. Does that count?


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

I had a crush on this one guy in my science class for no reason. he was just cute.

also I have a crush on jontron, arin (egoraptor), pbg, cryaotic, spike spiegel, wow everyone from every anime*, link, that one chick from okami, beetee, nick from everlost, and everyone from blood raining night

*my gayness is limited to only real life people. if they are fictional then im all game yo


----------



## Alice (Apr 6, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I had a crush on this one guy in my science class for no reason. he was just cute.
> 
> also I have a crush on jontron, arin (egoraptor), pbg, cryaotic, spike spiegel, wow everyone from every anime*, and everyone from blood raining night
> 
> *my gayness is limited to only real life people. if they are fictional then im all game yo



Jontron is a pudgy ball of love, but I hate ego. I honestly think he's awful, and treats his fans like garbage. He hasn't once delivered on any promises. He just does so many so many things that set me off. Danny is really nice guy, though. Pretty real, too.
Cry's voice is like a blanket right out of the drier. Mmmm.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)

My crush in culinary arts doesn't even know my name. He called me "dishwasher" when he needed my help.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 7, 2014)

I did it u guise
I kissed him
He smiled at me
 what does this mean


----------



## Jawile (Apr 7, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I did it u guise
> I kissed him
> He smiled at me
> what does this mean



where did you kiss him
i need details, girl


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 7, 2014)

Aw, I love hearing about other peoples crushes its so cute! ^o^
Personally I hate having them though


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I did it u guise
> I kissed him
> He smiled at me
> what does this mean


Kiss him where
Too unspecific
Can't help u 
With dat info m8


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Aw, I love hearing about other peoples crushes its so cute! ^o^
> Personally I hate having them though



lol same >.>



BluebellLight said:


> I did it u guise
> I kissed him
> He smiled at me
> what does this mean


hie leikz u m8, go4him


----------



## jessicaj (Apr 10, 2014)

I had a crush on my best friend for a year, and one day we just both confessed our love for eachother. Two years and a baby later.. oh and engaged <3 :3


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2014)

Reizo said:


> My crush in culinary arts doesn't even know my name. He called me "dishwasher" when he needed my help.



That's rly cute


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 10, 2014)

I felt so dumb when I confessed my crush.  The girl said ok and said that another boy had a crush on her. This really made me mad because the last girl I had a crush on (she moved away) that same boy had a crush on her too! So my plan to talk to her kinda backfired. I then vowed never to have a crush until collage because otherwise my heart will just get broken all over again.


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 10, 2014)

I actually have another crush but I'm to afraid to talk to her because of what happened to me the last few times.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 10, 2014)

There's this guy I've developed a strong crush for. He's in 9th grade which means he's leaving the school this summer.. I have roughly a month untill. Unlike with most of my crushes I actually really want to do something about it, but dunno what. I guess because he's one of the first people who I have a crush for that have one for me aswell.. I've been starting to hang out in the second floor that's only for 9th graders, however since I'm just quietly playing on my phone and stalkin a guy I don't get kicked out. There's a small period of time when the whole floor is empty, the lunchbreak. I always skip our free lunch and so does he occasionally.. But I really dunno what to do. I'm incredibly unsocial so talking to him directly wouldn't really work. xL


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 11, 2014)

the first crush I had was on my current boyfriend v.v our two year anniversary is in a month =^.^=

edit: I actually generally don't like men because they're mean D; he was the only guy I ever liked.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont have a crush on anyone.

Yep, im free ladies. Phone my number, we'll talk. Im prolly in the yellow pages.



























not serious btw


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 12, 2014)

U guise
HE kissed ME today
And he put his arm around me and we cuddled on the bus ride home from a thing
But I don't know if we're dating.
It's complicated but it's nice ^.^


----------



## analytic (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been pining over an old friend for a while uvu


----------



## katelynross (Apr 13, 2014)

i don't think he's my crush but he's cuuuuuuuuuuuute and i'd marry him on the spot lmao thank god for tall puerto ricans


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 18, 2014)

i met a guy today through a friend and he's like a year younger than me and he's so cute. we went out for ice cream and he was really quiet but i think he's just shy around me? he's funny though. i looked ratchet today though because my jeans ripped near my thigh and my hair was all messy so i hope he doesn't think i'm gross. i keep thinking about it and it's really weird b/c i just met him and i keep thinking about him.

should i add him on facebook?


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2014)

Reizo said:


> i met a guy today through a friend and he's like a year younger than me and he's so cute. we went out for ice cream and he was really quiet but i think he's just shy around me? he's funny though. i looked ratchet today though because my jeans ripped near my thigh and my hair was all messy so i hope he doesn't think i'm gross. i keep thinking about it and it's really weird b/c i just met him and i keep thinking about him.
> 
> should i add him on facebook?



Yes add him get your ins


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 18, 2014)

I have this one girl who rides my bus.... We're actually like best friends..... She is super nice and whenever she says my name I kinda blush.......... I mean we have been friends for like 4 years and I don't know if I should ask her out because it might get awkward and I don't want to lose a friend!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2014)

HUGE MEGA HUGE CRUSH ON PALLYCAKE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

I love my pillow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't ever touch my pillow.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 18, 2014)

I got largely smitten with this gal. She was sweet as can be and she looked best when she smiled. That was over a year ago. 

On the 25th of April, it'll have been a year of us being in a relationship. I can def say I still crush mad hard on her. I smile everytime she speaks. I am weak. =3=


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

MY BED


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Husky said:


> MY BED



Yes, mine too.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 18, 2014)

I fancied this one girl in year 4 when I was a little dorky nerd (I changed a lot now) and I confessed to her, then 5 minutes later she was going out with my worst enemy at the time (we're OK friends now though, me and my enemy) ;;

Then, it was year 7 til I next liked a girl, turns out she liked me too, so we went out for a couple of months... Then she dumped me because I stopped talking to her when my phone broke. lolk... I'm fine with that tho, she's a bit of a she-dog now tho, but I think she still kinda likes me tho, cuz she acts all funny around me. ;; I don't fancy her now tho. D:

As of now, I don't "fancy" anyone as such, but I'm friends with a few girls, and some of them act like they like me... idk... apparently I'm funny and look good (I don't think I look good lol, but then barely anyone does) so yeh... In year 6 I was a complete nub, then in year 7 we swap schools (go to secondary) and suddenly I'm popular and girls actually like me a bit. lolk

EDIT: Oh, and I love my bed and everything about it :teehee:


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a four-year crush on this guy then it changed when I looked through his phone last week. "Yep, definitely straight."


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes. I love everything about my bed.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 18, 2014)

I remember when the guy I have a crush on first came to my school, and I honestly couldn't speak to him. That was like 2 years ago now. He went out with my friend but she dumped him because she likes another guy. They had a massive fight so they may brake up and my friend was saying how she dumped him for nothing. The guy in question now has a crush on my best friend. 

My group of friends went to the cinema and we were kind of flirting ( a little bit ) so I'm quite hopeful but I don't know. I've only had like 4 crushes ever and those lasted for like 2 weeks so I really really like him. 

My two other friends have recently got crushes on him and one seems to think it's a race, the other one asked him out but he said no. 
I'm bipolar and he cheers me up when I'm depressed and when I'm in mania he makes me feel normal which to me is amazing. I feel like this just being around him. 

Stupid overly-complicated relationships. Sorry about the completely random paragraphs.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a crush on someone in TBT.  you'll never know who!


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a crush on someone in TBT.  you'll never know who!


Mariah


----------



## Zedark (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a crush once but then i realized... i was looking in the mirror 
I'm joking but crushes suuuuck i always convince myself that i don't like somebody although i've found that when i'm trying to get a girl to like me it doesn't work but when i'm relaxed about it thing normally work out


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Mariah



I am not bi, I am straight. She's female


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am not bi, I am straight. She's female



I know she is female and just because you have a crush on a girl doesn't mean your bi


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am not bi, I am straight. She's female


Kildor? His fanciness gotta be attracting


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I know she is female and just because you have a crush on a girl doesn't mean your bi


It could also mean, I am a lesbian, I have nothing against that, it's just not my cup of tea. 
And I don't have a crush on her. Please stop spamming this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Kildor? His fanciness gotta be attracting



 ummm...no...


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It could also mean, I am a lesbian, I have nothing against that, it's just not my cup of tea.
> And I don't have a crush on her. Please stop spamming this thread.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



how is this spamming ugh -.- you like jer?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> how is this spamming ugh -.- you like jer?



Haha, Jeramy's to old for me xD


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a crush on these people


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Intresting


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a crush on a TBT member


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

So do I! :3 He's a Fancy person :3


----------



## Zedark (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't really know anyone one TBT yet


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Zedark said:


> I don't really know anyone one TBT yet



I see you have Pietro. Puts arm around you. Please pm me. He is my ultimate dreamie. And you can get to know me.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, we're in a long distance relationship right now.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Yes, we're in a long distance relationship right now.



Lucky! I am to ugly to snag a guy


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't say that! Everybody is beautiful in their own way.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Yes, we're in a long distance relationship right now.


Aww who's the lucky one ? ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

His name is Steven.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

*Cough* Kildor22 *Cough*


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *Cough* Kildor22 *Cough*


Guessed it, why do you crush for him though?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Guessed it, why do you crush for him though?



He's so nice, and fancy!


----------



## leenaby (Apr 18, 2014)

So I had a crush on my guy friend but he's taken and long story short, it's just complicated. I really just want to get over him. I just don't feel like we're friends anymore because of the way he's treating me and such. 

I also did like another guy friend of mine but he's lives in another country and he's blind when it comes to love and girls. That, and he's been super busy and I never really got a chance to talk to him much but he did ask about me to one of our mutual friend so I'm kind of happy about that.  Otherwise, crushes in general just don't work well with me. :/  I feel like guys either see me as the black plague or just don't get me.

As for crushes in general, I had crushes on many guys in my high school and those guys were usually confusing, not interested, or too shy to make the first move and we never went anymore. Then they gave up and got a gf or other stuff happens.  I was never good at making the first move and yeah...it's just complicated or a dead-end.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 19, 2014)

Reading the last few pages was awkward. Oh well.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 19, 2014)

my crush hasn't accepted my friend request yet

i don't think he uses facebook that often


----------



## CR33P (Apr 19, 2014)

the little girl and the four erens go great together ha


----------



## Milano (Apr 19, 2014)

i haven't had a crush since elementary school lol.
my friends say i'm too "picky".


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

i have a crush on my best guy friend 
friendzone, population: me


----------



## cIementine (Apr 19, 2014)

Reizo said:


> my crush hasn't accepted my friend request yet
> 
> i don't think he uses facebook that often



*I didn't know Jake had facebook o:

Anyway, this is my crush:





*


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 19, 2014)

though i consider myself to be lesbian, i have a crush on a boy.

whose name may or may not be my username.

and he may or may not be in a k-pop group called b1a4.

sniffle.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I didn't know Jake had facebook o:*


*

I haven't  been on fb today so I will check later*


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a massive crush on Sponge Bob hehe.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2014)

Theo James <3

but actually I like someone called Max


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't have one and when I hear people talking about crushes bf/gf I find it weird or not normal err don't kill me


----------



## Mary (Apr 20, 2014)

I have one. He's 6'1" and half German. He's gorgeous. He's so vain, though.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 20, 2014)

Everyone say hi to my future husband.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the biggest crush on Zooey Deschanel.

I'd love to just meet her once in my life. Just, you know, say Hi, maybe give her a hug and tell her how much I love her work in movies.


----------



## aetherene (Apr 20, 2014)

I met a guy once and he was really cute, but he was def one of those guys where you just know he was out of your league and that's how I felt.

And then the next day, my friend told me that he liked me. I didn't believe my friend at first until my friend was like, "Omg no, I'm serious. He really likes you. He's like smitten with you." I was so embarrassed when I talked to this guy later because he was really freaking cute and I couldn't believe that he actually liked a girl like me.

Oh yeah, he's been my boyfriend now for almost seventeen months. :3 He's my biggest crush thus far.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> Everyone say hi to my future husband.



Im jealous.


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 21, 2014)

I always have a crush on someone. I never tell them though, 'cause that would be awkward.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 21, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> I always have a crush on someone. I never tell them though, 'cause that would be awkward.



Mine seem to find out... Then if they like me I'm super excited


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah I had a crush on a boy throughout secondary school who was also one of my best friends. This was about 5 years ago, I've known him for about 9 years. We've now been going out for a year c:


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 21, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Mine seem to find out... Then if they like me I'm super excited


 Yay, that's exciting!  I hope it ends well for you


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 21, 2014)

My crush...well he knows now pretty sure he hates me now. Omg Dx


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 21, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> My crush...well he knows now pretty sure he hates me now. Omg Dx



You mean Kildor?


----------



## Nouris (Apr 21, 2014)

I have too much pride to tell someone I have a crush on them ;-;


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a crush, I keep telling myself I'm going to go up to her and say Hi and start a conversation, and be confident. I see her roughly 3 times a day, all I can do is glance at her several times trying not to make eye contact/ make it obvious I'm staring at her.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to have a crush on this boy that I met over a RP Group. He was kind of a jerk though, but something about him y'know? I liked him for about half a year and it got to the point where whenever we would all Skype together, I would blush when people said his name. I really wanted to tell this person how I felt but he had a crush on another guy.
Ah well, there are other fish in the sea.
(He's still cute though.)


----------



## Pokemon_Trainer_Vikki (Apr 21, 2014)

Well yes...He's my ex...Spent 2 years together 4th grade and half of third.
It's been almost a year since we broke up...I love him still.
He said that I deserved someone better but I don't believe him.
I cry every night listening to our 'song'
Which is 'Sleeping with Sirens If I'm James Dean then You're Audrey Hepburn'
I get depressed and think about...Rather not say...
I have very little friends to make that a plus and so I have no one to tell the depression too...
He sit's right infront of me so it's very hard not to blush.
I'm thinking about telling him my feelings in the summer..
He won't have to see my freakin crying face then ;-;


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a crush on my husband... but shhhhhh it's a secret. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemon_Trainer_Vikki said:


> Well yes...He's my ex...Spent 2 years together 4th grade and half of third.
> It's been almost a year since we broke up...I love him still.
> He said that I deserved someone better but I don't believe him.
> I cry every night listening to our 'song'
> ...



That totally reminds me of a guy I had a crush on back when I was in that grade. =<
We were friends since like... 2nd grade and he even dated my best friend in 4th grade.
He was really unpopular, and she was the pretties and most popular in our grade... she asked me if she should dump him, and I said yes... secretly because I wanted him. =<
I hinted towards it once in I think 6th grade... but he denied me, nicely at least. But we were still friends and it really hurt... specifically since he was so nice and would even give me his coat if I was cold. =<
...
I had a crush on him all the way until 10th grade... that's a long time.

I suggest telling him.... or at least hinting at it.
Just remember that if he denies you, that you lived before him and you will live after him... And you have so much time to live after that you ever did before.
I hate to say "there are more fish in the sea" but you are in the 5th grade. 
It is amazing how many people... other people you meet just in High School...
Or even college...

I mean hell, I met my husband while I was a waitress and he left me his number on a napkin... then the first time we hung out we got lost in a dangerous nature reserve area and was literally trying to call 911 for help.

Also... amazing song, btw... and I hate that after I think of a song with someone, it is hard to listen to...
Like Skillet's Whispers In The Dark reminds me of one of my ex's that I kinda did wrong by... I still have trouble listening to the song because I think of him.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

Omg ya'll "dated" in elementary school?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> Everyone say hi to my future husband.



*How interesting. That happens to be my future husband too >:[*


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 22, 2014)

I had a boyfriend in nursery and we bought each other valentines day cards and had to give them
to eachother infront of the class ._.
Where as now I cant even talk to a boy. LOL
I dont have any crushes yet.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 22, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> Yay, that's exciting!  I hope it ends well for you



Sucks that my parents are a bit hard on boys, but i have my ways


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> Omg ya'll "dated" in elementary school?



... Not just "dated."
Where I am from, there were several 6th graders pregnant... Like ready to pop pregnant. =/
I think there were a couple 5th graders. But I think most of those miscarried.
Don't take these "dating in elementary school" stuff lightly. This kind of thing happens more often than people like to admit.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 22, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> ... Not just "dated."
> Where I am from, there were several 6th graders pregnant... Like ready to pop pregnant. =/
> I think there were a couple 5th graders. But I think most of those miscarried.
> Don't take these "dating in elementary school" stuff lightly. This kind of thing happens more often than people like to admit.



:O Pregnant! Sorry i don't know the grade system what age would people be in 6th grade?


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 22, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Don't take these "dating in elementary school" stuff lightly. This kind of thing happens more often than people like to admit.




It shouldn't happen that early. No one is emotionally/mentally/physically ready for a relationship at that age.

ANYWAY
I had a crush on my best friend in high school. We'd always hang out whenever we could. Nothing ever happened though, I was too shy/scared to tell her how I felt. I recently got in contact with her via Facebook and she said she had liked me then as well, but she was scared too. Apparently she's been having a hard time though, and has since disappeared. I cant find her on Facebook anymore :/


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2014)

Zedark said:


> :O Pregnant! Sorry i don't know the grade system what age would people be in 6th grade?



11/12 years old I think was 6th grade.



Adol the Red said:


> It shouldn't happen that early. No one is emotionally/mentally/physically ready for a relationship at that age.
> 
> ANYWAY
> I had a crush on my best friend in high school. We'd always hang out whenever we could. Nothing ever happened though, I was too shy/scared to tell her how I felt. I recently got in contact with her via Facebook and she said she had liked me then as well, but she was scared too. Apparently she's been having a hard time though, and has since disappeared. I cant find her on Facebook anymore :/



It shouldn't but it does.
There were I think sexually active 4th graders as well... but many girls don't start their period that early so they are unable to get pregnant.

But that's really why I said not to take it lightly.
It happens and if you just blow it off, it happens more often.
That's why if someone is "dating" at that age, you should still take them seriously and still talk with them even about the "adult" kind of things... Knowledge is power.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 22, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> ... Not just "dated."
> Where I am from, there were several 6th graders pregnant... Like ready to pop pregnant. =/
> I think there were a couple 5th graders. But I think most of those miscarried.
> Don't take these "dating in elementary school" stuff lightly. This kind of thing happens more often than people like to admit.



Thats pathetic tbh... No comment.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> ... Not just "dated."
> Where I am from, there were several 6th graders pregnant... Like ready to pop pregnant. =/
> I think there were a couple 5th graders. But I think most of those miscarried.
> Don't take these "dating in elementary school" stuff lightly. This kind of thing happens more often than people like to admit.


thats really sad. i remember when kids in my elementary school said they were dating and im like where ya'll gonna go, chuckie cheese? like you are srsly 9 sit down somewhere. a couple days later they would be like, we broke up :C i cant take it seriously i just cant.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> thats really sad. i remember when kids in my elementary school said they were dating and im like where ya'll gonna go, chuckie cheese? like you are srsly 9 sit down somewhere. a couple days later they would be like, we broke up :C i cant take it seriously i just cant.



I feel the same way. I am 13, in 8th grade, and even at this age it bugs me.



fallenchaoskitten said:


> 11/12 years old I think was 6th grade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is one thing I must ask here... How is a 4th grade body, 9-10 years old, especially a male, capable of sex in the first place as guys tend to not mature until awhile after girls? Sorry I am not trying to turn this into that other thread with the serious sex discussion but still... And even when they first start to mature, they wouldn't be able to partake in those kinds of activities immediately, or would they? Wow lol I have heard of the whole 6-7th graders... But even 5th graders, let alone 4th graders?! ...-_-


----------



## RhinoK (May 8, 2014)

Deleted cuz the person belo2 me is a *****


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2014)

You're weird.


----------



## Momonoki (May 8, 2014)

How to be awesome, a guide by Momonoki:
-Have THREE CRUSHES.
-Choose one.
-Send a small message in his desk.
-Write something that him think he made someone SAD.
-He talks to the teacher.
-Explain to teacher after lesson.
Rinse and repeat people, rinse and repeat.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 8, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Deleted cuz the person belo2 me is a *****



I read your post though, dont listen to those kinds of people >~< I dont think youre weird dw


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> I read your post though, dont listen to those kinds of people >~< I dont think youre weird dw



I'll just leave this thread here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?158566-Hospital-Sucks


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'll just leave this thread here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?158566-Hospital-Sucks



I dont see it, what are you trying to show here?


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2014)

People's reactions in that thread?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> People's reactions in that thread?



That was _a month ago_ why are you still on that?


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> That was _a month ago_ why are you still on that?



Doesn't mean it's not relevant


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Doesn't mean it's not relevant



Well it also means youre very immature in bringing that subject up again :/ I wont go down to your level, so I will just kindly ask that you refrain from bashing on other users because of their past posts, especially on my thread. If you must, go do it somewhere else.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2014)

Hardly immature to find someone's post creepy and weird, and to bring up the fact that their posting shows a history of it.


----------



## RhinoK (May 8, 2014)

Is this really the right place to do this omfg

Tbh my welsh gff dared me but most of me wanted to post it i like the reaction

Awesomeperson 1 is awesome nd a babe
Fly away karla you poon you l0n3r

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idec I knew someone would get pissy I like to exaggerate my emotions all the best for shipping me and tina in erotic friend fiction i came her to asteriskX4 asteriskX4 up and destroy another thread and proif that karla is in fact a boob do you realize how fun it is scaring ppl and meeting nice people like awesomeperson1


----------



## Hot (May 8, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> How to be awesome, a guide by Momonoki:
> *-Have THREE CRUSHES.*
> -Choose one.
> -Send a small message in his desk.
> ...


That first step is pretty difficult imo.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 8, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> How to be awesome, a guide by Momonoki:
> -Have THREE CRUSHES.
> -Choose one.
> -Send a small message in his desk.
> ...



Idk if they'll talk to the teacher for that reason anyway ;-;


----------



## Celestefey (May 8, 2014)

That plan for getting someone to like you isn't the best... The best way to do it is to.. You know... Talk to them? ^^ And just be yourself... Because if you're hiding behind a false facade all the time, trying to be someone you're not, they'll pick up on that, and they'd be loving you for someone you're not. Just relax. ;-; Try not to overthink things so much... And always, ALWAYS stay positive!  M-maybe this is better advice? //

As for me, I have a crush on a boy. ;; In fact... Sigh, it's so obvious I like him. We did date for a while, although we broke up so we could try and sort out issues with depression (it was really putting a strain on us and we didn't want our relationship just slowly deteriorating because of it, so it was better to end on a high note and maybe get back together much happier when we do feel better). I missed him so so much, though. ;w; And I still do. ;; He told me he still loved me, a while back... But now, I don't know if he does.  He probably forgot about me or moved on because he's a lot more popular and has lots of friends and... I'm just a loner, hehe. ;; That being said, he's definitely my best friend. I've known him for almost 3 years now, and I've loved him for... Years, now. ;; It's a little bit embarrassing but... ;_; I don't know. I've never crushed on someone as much as I have with him. T^T he's so special to me. He always manages to make me smile and giggle and laugh when I'm so sad and just makes me feel so special and  ugh. ;; He's so perfect. /RANT OVER ;(


----------



## epona (May 8, 2014)

my crush is my ex boyfriend who is currently datin a pretty ballerina lady and im probably not gnna see him again ever


3 cheers for me the *ultimate* loser


----------



## yosugay (May 8, 2014)

epona said:


> my crush is my ex boyfriend who is currently datin a pretty ballerina lady and im probably not gnna see him again ever
> 
> 
> 3 cheers for me the *ultimate* loser


it ok -giv cookie-


----------



## MintTea (May 8, 2014)

I'm always falling in love with random people.
The thing is I look like a 12-year-old girl (no offense to 12-year-old people) and I know that boys like older girls so I don't know, even if I've got big breasts, I don't think I'm physically attractive for someone who's my age.
AAAAND also I'm bisexual and I never know who is a lesbian around me and it's so annoying because I sometimes get tired of boys and I want to date a girl because it's been like 4 years since my last lesbian relationship ;_;


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 8, 2014)

MintTea said:


> I'm always falling in love with random people.
> The thing is I look like a 12-year-old girl (no offense to 12-year-old people) and I know that boys like older girls so I don't know, even if I've got big breasts, I don't think I'm physically attractive for someone who's my age.
> AAAAND also I'm bisexual and I never know who is a lesbian around me and it's so annoying because I sometimes get tired of boys and I want to date a girl because it's been like 4 years since my last lesbian relationship ;_;



Be honest, are you actually a 12 year old girl?


----------



## Capella (May 8, 2014)

I hate everyone at my school


----------



## MintTea (May 9, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Be honest, are you actually a 12 year old girl?



I'm not, I'm nearly 15. (and since I skipped a class, all my classmates are 15-16)


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

I have a crush on the poop king.

oh wait...


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 21, 2014)

MintTea said:


> I'm always falling in love with random people.
> The thing is I look like a 12-year-old girl (no offense to 12-year-old people) and I know that boys like older girls so I don't know, even if I've got big breasts, I don't think I'm physically attractive for someone who's my age.
> AAAAND also I'm bisexual and I never know who is a lesbian around me and it's so annoying because I sometimes get tired of boys and I want to date a girl because it's been like 4 years since my last lesbian relationship ;_;



You were in a relationship when you were 10?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 21, 2014)

MintTea said:


> I'm not, I'm nearly 15. (and since I skipped a class, all my classmates are 15-16)


... try changing your hair style if your age appearance bothers you.
That one simple thing greatly ages you in a HUGE way.

When I was 16 my sister was going to get her cosmology license and she literally cut off all of my hair to just above my shoulders ((note she didn't tell me either until it was_ SNIP_))... I suddenly went from being mistaken for 21-23 years old to 12-13 years old...
I literally looking like a 13 with boobs. >.>
Though I was 16. My appearance of age went from 23 to 13 with just a change in hair style. It was insane... I loathed it.


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You were in a relationship when you were 10?



In this generation, its normal.
Ever heard of 13 year olds having sexual intercourse these days?
Sad, I know.


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

_There's this guy who has a crush on me. 
ewwww.

I mean I'm not going to go out with him. Because I'm 12 and 12 is not an age where anyone in the world can have a serious relationship.
But still, if he doesn't like me, he's an idiot. But if he likes me he's a friend. And smart.

It's sweet and all because I'm hideous and one of the least likeable people in the world. But my heart belongs to Kildor._


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> In this generation, its normal.
> Ever heard of 13 year olds having sexual intercourse these days?
> Sad, I know.



I know 13 year olds who have kids these days.
Sad, I know.


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I know 13 year olds who have kids these days.
> Sad, I know.



A fourth grader in my old school posted a picture of him kissing his "girlfriend" in Instagram


Sad, I know.


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> A fourth grader in my old school posted a picture of him kissing his "girlfriend" in Instagram
> 
> 
> Sad, I know.



_wtf. I guess they're just little kids and they like to have fun. My best friend kissed me when I was in fourth grade. It was awkward but I guess I was only like 9 and so was he._


----------



## Farobi (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> A fourth grader in my old school posted a picture of him kissing his "girlfriend" in Instagram
> 
> 
> Sad, I know.



that's what they call #swag


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 21, 2014)

I have a crush on a nonexistent character, Haruka Nanase from Free! Iwatobi swim club

The boys around my school sometimes need a slap on how they act around girls. I'd much rather gouge my eyes out than go on a date with any of them. Some of the girls in my year are already dating which is disgusting (In my opinion anyway) don't they see this is a school not a singles night?


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

Farobi said:


> that's what they call #swag



Swag is for boys. Class is for men. 

I prefer Classiness rather than saying swag alot of times.


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Swag is for boys. Class is for men.
> 
> I prefer Classiness rather than saying swag alot of times.



_Kildor's words of wisdom.

I think you like classiness because moustaches. _


----------



## hanzy (May 21, 2014)

I haven't had a real crush on anyone in like 2 years. I'm so bored of my school xD


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Kildor's words of wisdom.
> 
> I think you like classiness because moustaches. _


No, not because of that. Being classy is a way to show how much of a distinguished gentleman a person is.

Moustaches just come in as a classy power-up.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> A fourth grader in my old school posted a picture of him kissing his "girlfriend" in Instagram
> 
> 
> Sad, I know.



*I blame the parents...*
I mean... they always were trying to get those babies to kiss to get that wonderful photo just for themselves.
They started them young.
The poor things were only in diapers...


Anyways
I've lost pretty much all hope for coming generations a long time ago. XP


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

Kildor said:


> No, not because of that. Being classy is a way to show how much of a distinguished gentleman a person is.
> 
> Moustaches just come in as a classy power-up.



_Very true.

Classiness also comes in for women because being lady-like and polite is important.
Being lady-like does not include being more naked than Miley Cyrus at the age of 5, having meaningless relationships at a young age and being a Honey Boo Boo replica.
I do feel people can do what they want but I think that classiness has lost its meaning in the past few years.
class has been replaced with sass
cool has been replaced with fool
_


----------



## Zeiro (May 21, 2014)

I've really liked this guy that I've been hanging out with for a while. I bought him ice cream a couple weeks ago and we went to see a movie with other people last weekend. We're going out to lunch with friends today and I'm gonna ask for his number (as a friend of course).


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I've really liked this guy that I've been hanging out with for a while. I bought him ice cream a couple weeks ago and we went to see a movie with other people last weekend. We're going out to lunch with friends today and I'm gonna ask for his number (as a friend of course).



Best of luck to you in your upcoming love-capades


----------



## KnittyOctopus (May 21, 2014)

After almost 3 1/2 years (in Aug), I still have a crush on my lovely and wonderful boyfriend. He is the best. I still get giddy and giggly.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 21, 2014)

I have crushes on some people on here but I already have a girlfriend. I'm terrible. Haha

feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Trundle (May 21, 2014)

everyone crushes on the poop king Olive


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Trundle said:


> everyone crushes on the poop king Olive



<3 I can't


----------



## PurplPanda (May 21, 2014)

Trundle said:


> everyone crushes on the poop king Olive


Back off.


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Back off.



woh wut


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2014)

Olive said:


> <3 I can't



<3 you're my crush my little poop doctor


----------



## PurplPanda (May 21, 2014)

Olive said:


> woh wut


U r mine bby remember


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> <3 you're my crush my little poop doctor



natty bebe <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> U r mine bby remember



YOU GOT ME THROWN INTO JAIL


----------



## Hajra (May 21, 2014)

all crushes can eat my shorts


----------



## Zeiro (May 22, 2014)

I bought him lunch today!


----------



## mob (May 22, 2014)

uhh my boyfriend is my crush, he's so sweet 
it's awkward how we first started talking tho.


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2014)

Olive said:


> <3 I can't



That Olive.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Alice said:


> That Olive.


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2014)

_Guise we all know Olive loves me most <3

even though we've spoken about twice_


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 22, 2014)

she had me at "poop"


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> she had me at "poop"



omfg


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Guise we all know Olive loves me most <3
> 
> even though we've spoken about twice_



B-back off, you lech.


----------



## Lauren (May 22, 2014)

I've seen olive face to face more than any of you poop whores.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I've seen olive face to face more than any of you poop whores.



this is a true statement.


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2014)

Alice said:


> B-back off, you lech.



_aha NO the poop king is all mine peeps you can go party's over._


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2014)

What's up with the poop king thing? xL


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> What's up with the poop king thing? xL



_Olive is just the king of poop <3 _


----------



## Kildor (May 22, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Olive is just the king of poop <3 _



How did it all start anyway? :0


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2014)

im going to crush all of you


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Olive is just the king of poop <3 _


That totally doesn't sound stupid without an explanation.


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2014)

Kildor said:


> How did it all start anyway? :0



_Long long ago in the kingdom of pooplandia, where someone named Olive was crowned king. Olive was extra poopy, thus the Poop King was born.
_


----------



## Kildor (May 22, 2014)

SockHead said:


> im going to crush all of you



Aw i <3 u too *Sockhead*


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> That totally doesn't sound stupid without an explanation.



_You're ruining the fun let the poop king be <3_


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _You're ruining the fun let the poop king be <3_


I just wanted to know what the hell it's about. Seriously can't anybody give me a_ clear_ answer?


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I just wanted to know what the hell it's about. Seriously can't anybody give me a_ clear_ answer?



she named herself the poopking that's it. all hail.


----------



## cIementine (May 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I just wanted to know what the hell it's about. Seriously can't anybody give me a_ clear_ answer?



_I thought it was pretty obvious it was only a nickname given by some sort of funny incident._


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 22, 2014)

~420 poop it~


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2014)

SockHead said:


> she named herself the poopking that's it. all hail.


Oh. How boring.


----------



## Kildor (May 22, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I thought it was pretty obvious it was only a nickname given by some sort of funny incident._



Did she poop in her pants while browsing the forum?


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Actually it's because I have raised a poop army. Also because I had a medical advising thread that was used to discuss healthy bowel movements, as it is one of the primary bodily functions designed to excrete waste and toxins from the body. Maybe medical sciences are boring to you, but not to me. Thank you and have a nice day. 

-poopking


I still have a crush on myself.


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2014)

Olive said:


> Actually it's because I have raised a poop army. Also because I had a medical advising thread that was used to discuss healthy bowel movements, as it is one of the primary bodily functions designed to excrete waste and toxins from the body. Maybe medical sciences are boring to you, but not to me. Thank you and have a nice day.
> 
> -poopking
> 
> ...


I was actually never told that, so how would I have known? That is indeed somewhat interesting.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I was actually never told that, so how would I have known? That is indeed somewhat interesting.



You may be my poop squire.


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2014)

Olive said:


> You may be my poop squire.



May I be your poop queen?


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2014)

Alice said:


> May I be your poop queen?



Taken


----------



## Kildor (May 22, 2014)

Olive said:


> Actually it's because I have raised a poop army. Also because I had a medical advising thread that was used to discuss healthy bowel movements, as it is one of the primary bodily functions designed to excrete waste and toxins from the body. Maybe medical sciences are boring to you, but not to me. Thank you and have a nice day.
> 
> -poopking
> 
> ...




Ah! I remember now! Well, I heard you talking 'bout poop once.


----------



## g u m m i (May 22, 2014)

AHEM BACK TO CRUSHES I like this weird cute boy but my BFF likes him too and she sits next to him and they live on the same street  WAAH JEALOUSY btw he totally doesn't like me I bet. -.-;


----------



## Lauren (May 22, 2014)

I have a crush on Jubs. shush.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

I have a crush, but i dont wanna say :c


----------



## dreamyrose (May 22, 2014)

my crush isn't really my crush, she's my girlfriend. ^^ we were friends for a little over a year and she liked me the whole time but i was in a relationship (an abusive one, at that) and once i finally got out of it we started to talk about relationship-y stuff. the rest is history. she lives pretty far away, so it kinda sucks not being able to see her. but i love her a lot uvu


----------



## Javocado (May 22, 2014)

I have a crush on Bob


----------



## Zeiro (May 22, 2014)

We went out to lunch and then we got high and went to Starbucks today!


----------



## MintTea (May 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You were in a relationship when you were 10?



I was. (well I know it was not a *real* relationship but it did make me wonder about my sexuality for years ewe)
(but hey it was with a girl, I was not going to have children or anything 8D)



fallenchaoskitten said:


> ... try changing your hair style if your age appearance bothers you.
> That one simple thing greatly ages you in a HUGE way.
> 
> When I was 16 my sister was going to get her cosmology license and she literally cut off all of my hair to just above my shoulders ((note she didn't tell me either until it was_ SNIP_))... I suddenly went from being mistaken for 21-23 years old to 12-13 years old...
> ...



I changed my hair style (I had very long hair and I cut it a bit under my shoulders) but I still look young. (I've always looked young)(I guess when I'll be older, I won't be saying 'Oh I look so old')

But I don't know if I really want to have a boyfriend or a girlfriend. I think it's more to try and see what I like. ._. (because I think that young couples in general are stupid because they spend all their time together and when they break up they cry and say they are depressed like clinically and I think it's so rubbish, honestly)(it's not like they were about to get married or something)


----------



## Zeiro (May 24, 2014)

I'm hanging out with him tonight and I can't wait.


----------



## Aradai (May 24, 2014)

I don't have a crush. All the boys are so fratboy-ish. Nothing in common. I go, "Did you see that episode of Neon Genesis Evangelion?" and they say, "What's that, a reality TV show?" No joke. All they care about is their latest killstreak in COD.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

Bluh there's this boy in my English class who's just really funny and cute but he's moving this year so I haven't made any attempts yet.
Why do all the cool ones have to move or be taken. ;0;


----------



## c h i h a r u (May 24, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Bluh there's this boy in my English class who's just really funny and cute but he's moving this year so I haven't made any attempts yet.
> Why do all the cool ones have to move or be taken. ;0;



Omg, same. ; e ;
I have mixed feelings for him though.

(But hey, why not? Go for it).


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

There's this one guy now that I kinda have a small crush on but whenever I talk to I'm I turn into a derp ;-;


----------



## c h i h a r u (May 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> There's this one guy now that I kinda have a small crush on but whenever I talk to I'm I turn into a derp ;-;


Welcome to the club, lol.


----------



## Kildor (May 25, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Bluh there's this boy in my English class who's just really funny and cute but he's moving this year so I haven't made any attempts yet.
> Why do all the cool ones have to move or be taken. ;0;



There was this girl in my english class that was smart and mature and cute but she moved during year 1 and I haven't even told her how I felt, even after 6 years.


Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

I have a new crush on shrek


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 25, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I have a new crush on shrek



omaigod why ಠ_ಠ


----------



## xxDianaxx (May 25, 2014)

Crush on .... Justin bieber who doesn't &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> I have a new crush on shrek



Haha funny , gurll u cray cray xD


----------



## Olive (May 25, 2014)

I have  huge crush on my bed. I m with my bed now. I think we have  very meaningful relationship, He is lways there for me, Even when I leave him for long periods of time he waits. is v nice.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 25, 2014)

I've liked two girls in my whole life.
The first girl I gave up on, but a friend of mine told the second girl I liked about my feelings for her without my permission and then, two days after he told her, she told me she didn't feel the same.
She told me on a little over a week ago, and it was just four days before my grandpa died.


----------



## cIementine (May 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I don't have a crush. All the boys are so fratboy-ish. Nothing in common. I go, "Did you see that episode of Neon Genesis Evangelion?" and they say, "What's that, a reality TV show?" No joke. All they care about is their latest killstreak in COD.



_The guy I like isn't like that, thank goodness. I couldn't agree with you more. 
And no, I do not have a crush on kildor to those who took the whole Kildor thing seriously. I was messing around. _


----------



## Kildor (May 27, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _The guy I like isn't like that, thank goodness. I couldn't agree with you more.
> And no, I do not have a crush on kildor to those who took the whole Kildor thing seriously. I was messing around. _



Why joke about me though?

It could have been anyone but me


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

I love how suddenly everyone is stalking this thread xD


----------



## cIementine (May 27, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Why joke about me though?
> 
> It could have been anyone but me



_Because you're fabulous <3_


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 27, 2014)

I can't be taken seriously until someone acknowledges and crushes on the hair. I'm just out here putting in work to see that that happens. EVERYONE LUV ME PLEASE


----------



## Kildor (May 27, 2014)

I had a dream about that girl I liked so much in my English class 6 years ago today.

When I woke up I felt horrible and my heart ached. Ouch


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

haven't seen my childhood crush for months now, but I don't see that it matters considering I'm with someone
thought I do have to admit, I miss how we awkwardly stare at each other from a distance xD


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

I try not to have crushes, online or otherwise, as I tend to get hurt way too easily. :/
My last relationship was over 10 years ago. It ended very badly, and I think I pretty much gave up after that one.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I try not to have crushes, online or otherwise, as *I tend to get hurt way too easily*. :/
> My last relationship was over 10 years ago. It ended very badly, and I think I pretty much gave up after that one.



my brotha'
where have you been?


----------



## Brackets (May 27, 2014)

Only ever had 3 crushes
1. a girl in my class when I was like 15, that never went anywhere..
2. my guitar teacher AWKWARD
3. a boy I met in freshers week at uni, and he actually liked me back YAY


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> my brotha'
> where have you been?



Oh you know, here and there.

Despite trying not to have crushes, I tend to fall for people quite often. But it never goes anywhere. I don't know why I let myself do that.


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2014)

Crushes are so unneeded yet I still fall for people. Really straining stuff x-x


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

I will say this...I have a slight crush on someone from this forum. >_>;;;;


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I will say this...I have a slight crush on someone from this forum. >_>;;;;


Aww, best of luck x3


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 27, 2014)

I admit I had a bit of a crush on this girl from Russia in my class. Never really tried anything, and before I knew it, it is the last day of school and she is moving back to Russia. 
She is considering college here in AZ though.


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Aww, best of luck x3



Thanks. I'm not getting my hopes up though :|
That way if nothing comes of it, I'm not hurt, and if something does I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## Kildor (May 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Thanks. I'm not getting my hopes up though :|
> That way if nothing comes of it, I'm not hurt, and if something does I'm pleasantly surprised



Good luck mate! I'm sure you'l do fine.


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Good luck mate! I'm sure you'l do fine.



Thank you, shotgun-wielding Gandalf.


----------



## Kildor (May 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Thank you, shotgun-wielding Gandalf.



It's called Multi-classing. Because wizards run out of spells.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

who do i have a crush on today, tbt?

oh right.

my husband.


_the bae_


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> who do i have a crush on today, tbt?
> 
> oh right.
> 
> ...


_why_ though.. i gotta wonder


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> _why_ though.. i gotta wonder



MORE LIKE _WHY NOT_

*TURBOTASTIC*


----------



## cIementine (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> who do i have a crush on today, tbt?
> 
> oh right.
> 
> ...



_Dayum he's hot._


----------



## Reindeer (May 27, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> _why_ though.. i gotta wonder


he's obviously a man that eats his greens


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

Welp, pretty much got shot down, as I expected. Lol.

Honestly I keep asking myself why I even try anymore :/
I guess the loneliness is starting to get to me.


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 27, 2014)

just ask. there is no harm in trying.


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

I did try. I got shot down for now.

Not posting in here anymore, ive already shared WAY more than I needed to, which frankly makes me a bit uncomfortable. I normally dont open up to anyone for good reason.

To future posters here, good luck. You have my support.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Dayum he's hot._



TRUFAX



Reindeer said:


> he's obviously a man that eats his greens



pure sugar diet. delicious.


----------



## Zeiro (May 28, 2014)

well i've been like super nice to him but he hasn't really paid any attention to me and it's been like forever so i guess he's not interested


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Oh you know, here and there.
> 
> Despite trying not to have crushes, *I tend to fall for people quite often. But it never goes anywhere.* I don't know why I let myself do that.



OMG MY SEPARATED TWIN


----------



## Nerd House (May 28, 2014)

Reizo said:


>




UGH...New York.....I hate that B****. 



staticistic1114 said:


> OMG MY SEPARATED TWIN



LOL

Hi sis!

You a Pisces too? That's a common trait for Pisces.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> LOL
> 
> Hi sis!
> 
> You a Pisces too? That's a common trait for Pisces.



be Aquarius c:


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 28, 2014)

am Aquarius. Aquarians are the best


----------



## Hound00med (May 28, 2014)

I have this crush on a guy called Brad.. I won't post pics for privacy, but he's got blue eyes, swept blonde hair, and is about 5ft11..

I was in the same classes as him all throughout my A-levels and I just spent 95% of my time staring at his perfection.. He was just so flawless..

I plucked up the courage to actually start speaking to him and we got fairly close, and talked quite a lot.. Eventually I told him that I was gay and thought he was hot, but never found the courage to tell him how I really felt.. I seriously wish that I had the courage to, but being rejected (which I absolutely would) is not something I'd be able to deal with when you fancy someone that much D:

But argh, he was so hot, his face, his bodeh, his bum (yeah I'm slightly shallow, big whoop, wanna fight about it?).. Plus despite me hating shipping names normally, our names would have shipped so well - Brean (pronounced Braun, 'cos my name isn't pronounced how it's spelt )

He will always be the one that got away D:


----------



## pangaea (May 28, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I have this crush on a guy called Brad.. I won't post pics for privacy, but he's got blue eyes, swept blonde hair, and is about 5ft11..
> 
> I was in the same classes as him all throughout my A-levels and I just spent 95% of my time staring at his perfection.. He was just so flawless..
> 
> ...



I feel ya. I grew up in a very conservative town and had to play straight for my whole life. I admired guys from afar, took care of my urges in private and was good at hiding it by the time I was in high school. I think that mentality of _"if I get close to any guy, he's gonna find out eventually and end up becoming disgusted by me"_ I had when I growing up effected me really badly and now having crushes on people is a painful ordeal, but what happens happens. I'm in college now and seeing people now and then. Hopefully an actual relationship will happen at some point.


----------



## Carlee (May 28, 2014)

I have like 5 teacher crushes


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 28, 2014)

Ugh, I've been smitten by cupid himself. The cutest blonde guy just spoke to me for no reason whatsoever, and I can not get over it. Plus bonus he was tall and had a sexy voice Ugh, blondes are my weakness.


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

I have a crush on this guy in my school. I can't tell my parents, since they disapprove of anyone who isn't smart. What's worse, he has a crush on one of my friends. ;^; He also told me passingly that he has no interest in smart Chinese people like me. I know he was calling me smart as a compliment, but still..... >.<

Not letting on too much information because one of my friends might join this forum.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I've been crushing pretty hard recently. Hopefully this one works out better than my last major one. After like three years of loving her I asked her out on Valentine's Day, only to find out that she had a boyfriend that nobody else knew about. I've got high hopes for this one though; she's perfect for me!


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I have a crush on Jubs. shush.



you too lauren senpai <33


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

saw this super cute redheaded freckly girl working the drive thru at burger king today. I almost died. that counts as a crush right?


----------



## cIementine (May 29, 2014)

_There's this guy in my grade who I quite frankly have no idea he exists since I'd never seen him, I'm not in any of his lessons, etc. 
He has a crush on me and I feel so bad. His friends said he liked me and I asked them who he was and I feel awful. I found out he does actually like me and his friends weren't messing about. I see him around and smile politely but we've never spoken. 
I also feel bad because I have a crush on another guy called David. I've had a crush on him for almost a year however I've known him my whole life and we talk a lot. He's just so sweet and laid back. We also have a lot of things in common. 
We both shop in the same places. He doesn't shop at Primark and nor do I! We both find the products bad and too cheap.
We both like Marvel as I discovered when he got a Marvel pencil case and we talked about Marvel in general, it was a great conversation. 
He doesn't like to fit in and he doesn't like the things everyone else does. We're very much alike for that reason. 
He's such a nice guy and he's always so nice to me. He includes me in a lot of conversations and asks me everyday questions like 'how are you?' and he always smiles and says hi when I walk by. He's always so concerned about me it's so sweet <3 Once I was choking and he thought I was crying and he said 'Are you okay?' and passed me a tissue. 
I really hope he likes me too but I won't be fussed if he doesn't. He's still a good friend.
_


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> am Aquarius. Aquarians are the best



yes bby you're the best♥


----------

